# NEW Mission Record,,,, Total Page 30



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2010)

$3 MISSION OF THANKS!!!! For CMHR!



























Why $3?

Because so many people really want to help, and the times are not so good, they CAN help as we are only asking for $3 from each forum member as a donation to Chances Minature Horse Rescue.

Because it is only 3 weeks until Thanksgiving, and we all need to share in our thanks!

You say it won't work, it's just to simple. Well many thought the same when we started this 6 years ago, and I am here to tell you, it HAS and DOES work. Each year we have raised thousands of dollars for CMHR, $3 at a time. Last year was a record setting year raising just over $5400. People DO want to help, but many organizations ask for $50 or more, and that is difficult for some people to come up with. By asking for only $3, it allows many to feel they are contributing without taking away from their family, or other things they need. It makes them feel like they are helping to make a difference, and THEY ARE!





To donate is really pretty easy.

You can pay by paypal by going to the CMHR website at http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/ and hitting the paypal button on the first page, down on the left.

Or you can use regular mail and send it to Gini Acton, Treasurer

16340 N Coronado View RD

Tucson, AZ 85739

Gini LOVES this time of year! Trapesing down the lane to her mailbox, in the snow, flannel nightgown and puppy dog slippers,,,but she'll do it to make sure your donation has arrived at CMHR.

Days are rough, we all understand and are feeling that. Unfortunately that means organizations like CMHR are needed that much more! They can not do it without our help. We hope you are thankful enough this year to make a donation of only $3.

During this 3 weeks...

We will have matches from some special people, making your money worth even more!

We will have awesome gifts, prizes, for you to purchase with your money!

Along with some GREAT surprises!!!

We will have some updates and pictures on some past CMHR rescues.

And most of all, we will have fun!!

We will update you often on the amount of funds we have received, so make sure to keep following this thread.

If you would like, and you only want to send in your donation without posting here, please do so. If you would like to donate and post here letting us know why, and why you are thankful this year, we would LOVE to hear from you.

Either way,WE NEED YOU AND YOUR $3!! REALLY, ONLY $3. It all ads up, $3 at a time and yes, it DOES make a difference.

Please check back often for prizes being sold, matches being made, and seeing what our total is that you have helped to achieve.

Please do NOT pin this thread, it is way to much fun trying to keep it on the front page for the full 3 weeks.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2010)

Let's get this party started, let's get this party started right here!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2010)

NEW THIS YEAR!!

Become a Mission Member.

How?

Send in your donation of $3, just let us know you want to be a Mission Member. By doing so you will be pledging $3 a month, each month for the next year, for a total of $36. It only costs you $3 now, and $3 at the first of the month, each month until our next Mission.

For most that is what? Doing without your Starbucks Coffee one time a month? It is just so important, and YOU will be making a difference to so many horses!

So who will be our first Mission Members???

And a HUGE thank you to LB who puts up with us during this time. They have just been THE best!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 3, 2010)

This is always such a fun time of year. Thank you Carolyn for all you do to help with the rescues and Chances. It would be an honor to be a Mission Member I only wish I had a photo of Gini trapesing down the lane to get to the mail box.





Come everyone....lets play!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!

Thank you for being our first Mission Member!! We thank you sooooo much! This is such an easy way to donate, a small amount at a time, and too helps CMHR during the other months.

But please, if what you can give is the $3 we are asking for, do not think it is less important! Please do not say, all I can give is,,,,,,,,,because it is not all, it is a lot!!

It is one more horse saved. One more horse is fed. One more horse has a care giver that cares!

We thank you for making a difference, one horse at a time! And to that horse, you are important!

It's going to be a great mission, I just know it!!












THANK YOU,,,,,,AND YOU, AND YES YOU!


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Nov 3, 2010)

I will be your second mission member! I will also pledge $25 dollars for every high point amateur award I win at the shows I attend until the next $3 mission starts next year! So step it up all you ammy showers!

Tammy


----------



## Marty (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Forum Friends! And here you are! These are the horses we have in foster care right now, way too many to be homeless. Some of these horses came from the Kansas seizure this summer and were turned over to us. Others were abused one way or the other and in bad situtations.They all have a story. You all can only imagine what it costs us to transport horses from wherever they are into the safety of our foster homes. Then vet bills on each. You can imagine what that costs us too. But hey! When someone adopts a horse from us, at least you know what you are getting from head to hoof because we pull out all the stops and do a thorough job: X rays if needed, teeth floats, vaccinations, de-womers, ulcer meds, farrier work; in short, whatever they need they get.

We have recently placed three horses in homes: Autumn, Pal, and Ten. The rest you see below here are in foster care waiting for a home.

Carolyn, as always, enjoy this fundraiser as I know you will and thank you so much for doing what you do.


----------



## Gini (Nov 3, 2010)

*WOW!!! It's the best time of the year for CMHR horses!! Carolyn, thank you for doing this again for the CMHR horses... With the discription of me walking thru the snow etc..*

*I have asked ELF Marty to help me with a picture showing me doing just that.*

* *

*I see Marty has posted a picture of all the horses in CMHR right now.. Some of them are now waiting for their adoptive homes for Christmas....*

*You all are the best!!!!!!*

* *

*Let the fun begin!!!!*


----------



## Marty (Nov 4, 2010)

How about a visual? Warning graphic.

This little old man only has one eye. I'd hate to even guess where the other one went by the way he was abused. The "place" that used to have a working eye was terribly infected.

Apparently since some of the horses had been getting fed "something" every so often, if you could call it that, this little elderly boy couldn't possibly fight to get the little bit that was put out so he was starved and that is probably how he has so msny injuries. How anyone could stand around and watch that is beyond me. He was just hurting all over. His feet have been ignored so they have had to be done often and only a little at a time.






All it took was some medication and food.

He's already been adopted by his foster home and he has a girlfriend too!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Marty for adding photos of our friends!!

That is soooo generous of you Tammy, boy do I wish you much success next show season.

I just wanted to share why I ever got involved with CMHR. I am crazy about my little guys, and I have thought if something were to ever happen to them, if they were to ever get into a horrific situation, I would so want CMHR there to help,,,so what do I need to do to make sure that happens? Well, just give a little, and hope the next person feels the same.

Wouldn't you feel better knowing CMHR was there for one of your horses, just in case?

Help us make sure they are there for all horses, just asking for you to give a little.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you SO much Carolyn for heading up the 3.00 mission of thanks again this year. You have no idea how much you are appreciated.

It is always so humbling to me how many people care. Truly care. All the folks that donate so generously. All the Fosters, State Coordinators, Regional Directors, Adopters, Transporters, Volunteers that fundraise, and my WONDERFUL Board Of Directors. I have no idea how this would even be possible without them!





Thank you just never seems enough to say, but THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! The horses thank you! It is because of every one of you we are able to continue our quest of helping the littles in need.











Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 4, 2010)

My hubby and I are in for this year.


----------



## Gini (Nov 4, 2010)

*The donations are already starting to come in. Thank you, Thank you. Marty thank you for putting the picture of our elderly man called PeaEye. Looking at the 2nd picture can you believe what he looks like now. He should be our poster boy! The only problem with that is there are more like him. Some worse and some not so bad. Who do you chose.*

*Thank you so much a million times over. You all are the BEST!!! *











Gini


----------



## Marty (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's Autumn, another very old mare with a body score of about 3 found down in a pasture. The foster home, the vet and the farrier on this case all advised the Board to give her a chance because they all felt she would rally. So we did. But who would want her was our next question.

Autumn has gained weight and is now up walking well all over the place and yes some one did want her. She has been adopted. She is in love with her human mother and her mother is crazy in love with her. Autumn follows her around everywhere and plows into her back nudgeing her for scratches and pets and treats. For the first time ever, Autumn has her own big stall with bedding and plenty of everything she'll need to live out her remaining days knowing she was loved and cared for finally. Can you imagine living over 20 years and never know love?


----------



## chandab (Nov 4, 2010)

Gini said:


> *The donations are already starting to come in. Thank you, Thank you. Marty thank you for putting the picture of our elderly man called PeaEye. Looking at the 2nd picture can you believe what he looks like now. He should be our poster boy! The only problem with that is there are more like him. Some worse and some not so bad. Who do you chose.*
> 
> *Thank you so much a million times over. You all are the BEST!!! *
> 
> ...


Well, then do a rotating poster boy/girl; and use one for a period of time, then use another.


----------



## chandab (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll probably do more before the end of the mission, but to start I've donated $15.00 via Paypal.


----------



## sedeh (Nov 4, 2010)

I love this time of year! So heartrending to see the before and after pictures of these poor horses. I'm so glad CMHR is around to help them out. You do such an awesome job!!

Glad to donate again this year. Of course all my critters always have to get in on the action! So from the 12 minis, 4 cats, 3 dogs, 1 goat and 2 humans we'll be giving a donation of $66.





I have a question about becoming a mission member.....does it have to be $3 monthly or can you donate the $36 at one time(I'm just afraid I'll forget otherwise!!)


----------



## sedeh (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay...I'm having problems with the paypal link. When I log into my account it doesn't continue with the CMHR payment. So...what's the "address" I use to pay through Paypal?


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 4, 2010)

Frankie, I am always so thankful to you each year for doing this! And to you awesome angels at CMHR! I will be sending in my donation from me and my gang.





Edit*** Carolyn, I know your name isn't Frankie!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2010)

WOW, AND WOW!!

Last year for the first few days I think the only one who responded to this thread was Gini and I. I remember coming home, reading, seeing no response, and had a big "gulp".



Needless to say I was a tad nervous,,,but come home today, and it is only the official first day,,,WOW!!!

To pay by paypal go to http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org the paypal button is about half way down on the left. It was working for me.

To be a Mission Member, you may pay however you'd like. All $36 at once is fine. We just did the $3 a month to allow more people to give just a little bit more, and have some money coming in to CMHR during the months fundraising is low. But again, any way you would like to do it is fine.

Thank you all so very very much for an awesome first day!!! I so appreciate the first several people who donate, it kind of gets the ball rolling and you guys for sure have stepped it up!!

Thanksgiving,,,only 3 weeks,,,can you believe it,,,just 3 more weeks!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 4, 2010)

sedeh said:


> Okay...I'm having problems with the paypal link. When I log into my account it doesn't continue with the CMHR payment. So...what's the "address" I use to pay through Paypal?



Sandy For paypal

it's

[email protected]


----------



## wwminis (Nov 4, 2010)

As some of you may or may not know, Wanalynn and myself have taken several rescues over the years! One of our most favorite rescues from CMHR was a 19 year old blind appy gelding named Willy! Willy started going blind at the age of 16 from Moon Blindness and when we took him from CMHR he was totally blind! But Willy still had a great will to live! It took me several months to earn his trust to where he would let me halter him! But, once we earned his trust he settled right in and became one of our big ol happy family here at W W Miniature Horse Farm. Willy just had his 25th birthday in Sept. and is as happy and healthy as a colt!

He now spends his days with his best buddy Heza our 9 year old 25" gelding! They love each other and enjoy each others company!

So, on behalf of Willy and all the other rescues here on our farm we would like to become Mission Members by donating $36.00 from Wanalynn & Myself and $36.00 from Willy! I just sent $72.00 via PayPal! We would also like to ask every member of Lil Beginnings to reach deep down in your funds and join us in the support of CMHR! I know times are tough everywhere and they've been tough here too, but you can't spend your money for a better cause anywhere!

Thanks for all you do CMHR

Bill & Wanalynn

 

Now here's a few pix of our beloved Willy!!

Excuse these pix, it had rained about 3 days straight when I took these!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 4, 2010)

Wiz sent in his donation!


----------



## wwminis (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## sedeh (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Gini! That's the info I needed. Donation on the way!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2010)

What I love about all of these folks. Proudly showing and sharing us their rescues. These horses are so very lucky, but,,,what says the most to me about these wonderful miniature people is,,,they are sharing photos of their rescue, with a signature filled with world and national champions. To me,,,THAT is a horseman/women.

Thank you all so much for helping CMHR and for giving some wonderful horses a wonderful home!

Did you ever notice how when a rescue horse is shown after several months in their new home, they are always smiling in the picture? Really


----------



## Gini (Nov 4, 2010)

*This has been quite a day here!!! I will send each and every one a thank you note individually but I just wanted to say on the forum******** I would also like to thank Mary Lou for letting us do this every year *



* , Carolyn for all your hard work and making me go to the mailbox every day. *



* To all of you that help us each year by donating to the $3.00 **MISSION OF THANKS*








* *

* *

*THANK YOU ONE AND ALL!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gini (Nov 4, 2010)

*ASK ME Carolyn, ASK ME!!!!* lol


----------



## REO (Nov 4, 2010)

*The first person that says they "claim it" here in this thread and sends $15 to CMHR (marked show bow) gets one of my show bows! There is a choice of 9 colors!*

Black

Blue

Turquiose

Red

Fushia

Green

Navy (pictured)

Gold

Silver


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 4, 2010)

I claim the showbow. Am going to pay now.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 4, 2010)

Money sent. It didn't work like the first time, but I got the money through, I think. If something went wrong and you did not get it, let me know.

Angie


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2010)

Heeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy Gini, I just KNOW our first day total is one of the best,,,,,,,,soooooo,,,,,,,what do we got????

Very very pleased with the Mission Members, I think it makes it easier for many to maybe give a little more through the year.

THANK YOU ALL SOOOOOO MUCH!

It is going to be a great year for some lucky horses because we all happen to know some awesome folks!


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 5, 2010)

I sent mine in 5 horses and one donkey 6 x $3.00= $18.00


----------



## Connie P (Nov 5, 2010)

Frankie said:


> What I love about all of these folks. Proudly showing and sharing us their rescues. These horses are so very lucky, but,,,what says the most to me about these wonderful miniature people is,,,they are sharing photos of their rescue, with a signature filled with world and national champions. To me,,,THAT is a horseman/women.
> 
> Thank you all so much for helping CMHR and for giving some wonderful horses a wonderful home!
> 
> Did you ever notice how when a rescue horse is shown after several months in their new home, they are always smiling in the picture? Really



You said this beautifully Carolyn! People that have National Champions and rescues.



I am often asked how I can breed and rescue............well that is a really easy question for me to answer. I breed the best and rescue the ones that fall into bad situations. It makes me feel great on both ends!





I am overwhelmed with happiness over the generosity and boy do I LOVE to see all the photos of the CMHR horses in their loving, caring homes.








Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## Gini (Nov 5, 2010)

*Carolyn Ya really want to know huh? *

*Drum rolllllllllll Please *

*$340.00*

The "BEST EVER" for a first day $3.00 Mission. Thank you all so much. Remember even a dollar counts in helping these little ones. With so many in the care and vet bills are high. Thank you again for helping us each year Carolyn (Frankie) has the Mission of Thanks.


----------



## REO (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Angie for giving $15 and getting the show bow I donated!





I'll look and see what else I may have!





That's an awesome total!!! I'll be sending in some too soon!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!












That is an awesome total!!!! Thank you all so very very very much!!

The first week is always the slowest, but may not be able to say that this time.

Lets see,,,3 week mission, times 7 days a week, times $340,,,uh, mmm, carry the 2,,,well that is going to add up to a new mission total!!!

And stop thanking me, I don't do a dang thing except type/talk. The work is done by a 100 others out in the field, investigating, transporting, fostering, caring for, doing paperwork, paying bills and so many other things.

The one talent I do have is talking, I'm just sharing it. Even though many may not call it a talent.





Thanks Gini!!!! Any snow yet????


----------



## Gini (Nov 5, 2010)

They say it will snow in the desert this weekend... Ya believe that?? LOL You have an e-mail with something for the mission.

Any and all donations are being accepted. This one came today.....

The snow picture will come this weekend...


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you live in a caring community?

Well, we would like to see who lives in the most caring community.

This is how we'll do it. It first needs to have you involved. You need to make up a can, like many you see at registers, and place them at a feed store or two in your town. Explain to the manager what it is for and that our mission only runs through Thanksgiving. Most will do it if they know you buy your feed there.





Decorate up your can, or bucket, or whatever and take a picture. Post it here and the winner for the best donation can will receive $20 to the CMHR Store. They have lots of nice things. You might want to go to the CMHR website to get some ideas how to decorate your can. Cans must be posted on this thread by Sunday at midnight to be eligable for the $20. Myself and CMHR members will be the judges.

Maybe your store won't let you put it on a register, but maybe let you sit out one day and ask for donations during a bake sale you'll have too.



Just an idea.

So, lets see who has the most caring community when it comes to horses!!

Every bit helps, so this could help in a whole lot of ways!!!!!!

The person who raises the most money from their community will also receive $20 to the CMHR Store. That dollar amount needs to be posted Weds. night before thanksgiving.

So lets see your can!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2010)

Did we get any new mission members today??? How to become a mission member is on page 1, as well as where and how to donate to our $3 Mission of Thanks.

Things are bad just about everywhere, but at this time of year, we all have something to be thankful for. Show your thanks by sharing!


----------



## Gini (Nov 5, 2010)

Carolyn we got one Mission Member today!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Gini, that is great!!

I know this thread can get long, I do try to change the topic to help many keep up with what's going on. After a while it is hard to read all the pages.

So if you would like to donate, all information is on the first page, first post. It is rather simple, and in todays world where so much is by computer, we still like for you to use the US Post Office and accept donations through the mail. After all, it started with the Pony Express





It is pay day for many, we hope you think of CMHR today and our mission. Though our mission is only once a year, the true mission is year round.

Have a great weekend, and if you're low on funds,,,take a look in your couch, I found $1.15 there just yesterday!!

Thanks to each and every person who donates. No amount to small, and all appreciated!


----------



## mdegner (Nov 6, 2010)

As I watch the sun come up over the river and highlight all our healthy, happy horses out in the pasture, I am reminded of how fortunate I am to have miniature horses in my life. On behalf of all the animals at MRZ Farms--equine and otherwise--I pledge $60.00 to CMHR. Bless you all for the work you do.

Furthermore, I will add another $5.00 to the amount for each MMHC or SDMEC member who also pledges any amount by the end of day today. Come on, clean me out....

Mary


----------



## Gini (Nov 6, 2010)

Carolyn with this Giving of Thanks and Christmas right around the corner. We now are offering this certificate to make a donation in someone elses's name.

It will be filled out and mailed to the person showing you have made a donation to the rescue in their name.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow Gini, that is wonderful!!! We have so many kind people here, way more than I can count, and I know we all know of someone who deserves to have a donation made in their name, or honor.

I hope many take advantage of it.

Hey,,,,,,,,,MMHC,,,,,,,Mary's got money!!! Where are you??? We sure don't want her to put her money back in her pocket


----------



## justminis24/7 (Nov 6, 2010)

Gini

I am currently fostering Ripley and good for CMHR I am better with horses than I am with computers. I think I signed up to be a mission member, but not sure if it went thru OK. Can you check?

Dianne


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2010)

Heeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy hey hey Gini,,,,,do we have another total? Just want to see where we are on day 3. Hoping those who are sitting around relaxing for the weekend are reading the thread and getting to paypal, or to their mailbox.

Whether $3, or $36 for your herd, or $16 for the chickens and $6 for Uncle Joe. Each dollar donation is very important, so contribute what you can, each means so much to one little horse!





We have our first Mission Match!!!!

For each new forum member who contributes, (member for 1 year or less) a special forum member will contribute $1 for that new member as well!!!!!!

So your donation just become worth more.

We would love to hear from the new ones and hope you will be a part of CMHR!

This is until Sunday at midnight.

Pay by paypal, or tell us it is in Mondays mail.

Introduce yourself, donate!!!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 6, 2010)

DPJS said:


> Gini
> 
> I am currently fostering Ripley and good for CMHR I am better with horses than I am with computers. I think I signed up to be a mission member, but not sure if it went thru OK. Can you check?
> 
> Dianne



*Dianne*

*It did come thru... Thank you so much!!! As Ripley is one of my favorites I was wondering how he is doing.. Could you post a picture of that beautiful boy when you get a chance.*

*Again, thank you and everyone will be receiving a thank you card from me by snail mail.*

*We so appreciate all of you special people that are helping us with this $3.00 Mission of Thanks..... *








* *

*Gini*


----------



## Marty (Nov 6, 2010)

CHALLENGE:

Who's up for a challenge??????

How much is it worth to any of you to see Gini outside by her mailbox raking in the loot for CMHR in her sleeper pants, hair up in a shower cap, and a ragged robe and heaven knows what else she has or hasn't got on???

This has got to be worth something to someone.

What will you pay to see this picture posted right here on LB on the World Wide Web????

If you got the money, we got the picture. Anny up people we have vet bills to pay!

I'm looking to start the bidding war at $50.


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 6, 2010)

Marty said:


> CHALLENGE:
> 
> Who's up for a challenge??????
> 
> ...


Raising my card for $60.

Liz


----------



## Marty (Nov 7, 2010)

Way to go Liz. I can't wait to see how many people want to see Gini expose herself! haha Gini......nanny nanny boo boo.....


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2010)

I just can not WAIT to see the picture!!! I just hope it IS of her going to the mailbox and including is her dropping envelopes as she has so many donations she can't handle them all!

It is Sunday, the day of rest. So lets all watch some football,,,make a little donation,,,have some warm chili,,,make a little donation,,,make a fesh apple pie,,,make a little donation,,,spend some time with our horses who were fed today, and think,,,I need to make a little donation!!!


----------



## candycar (Nov 7, 2010)

Just sent my donation in! Thank You all at CMHR for all you do!








Some day when we move to the family farm, I *will* become a foster mom! It's my dream goal!


----------



## dragonfur (Nov 7, 2010)

I think I'll join the Mission, too! Mine are going to come in snail mail (better slow than never!), but you're on my "send money now" calendar for the first of each month. I'm sure the girls at the Elephant Sanctuary won't mind if a few dollars come your way! (They're my other regular donation.)


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 7, 2010)

Marty said:


> Way to go Liz. I can't wait to see how many people want to see Gini expose herself! haha Gini......nanny nanny boo boo.....


Surely, I"m not the only one!


----------



## Shortpig (Nov 7, 2010)

This is so great! I personally figured out how much I think I am saving every month by only having four horses instead of five. I now send that amount monthly to CMHR. I agree every little bit helps. I can't foster any horses as my horses will not accept a newbie in. Well they will accept and all fawn over the one that is due to make it's appearance in May, but that is after all family.

Believe me my horses don't mind me sending this to support a horse that truly needs it.

So I pledge $25.00/mth that will now mail by snail mail monthly to CMHR. I thought it had been set up but for some reason didn't go in October so two go out this month to make up for the missing Oct payment.

Will this make me a mission member?


----------



## Gini (Nov 7, 2010)

Shortpig said:


> This is so great! I personally figured out how much I think I am saving every month by only having four horses instead of five. I now send that amount monthly to CMHR. I agree every little bit helps. I can't foster any horses as my horses will not accept a newbie in. Well they will accept and all fawn over the one that is due to make it's appearance in May, but that is after all family.
> 
> Believe me my horses don't mind me sending this to support a horse that truly needs it.
> 
> ...



It sure will make you a mission member!! Thank you so much for everyone's help.

I will never live down the pictures I just sent to marty. Can you say Pilsbury Dough Boy!!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 7, 2010)

OK people listen up:

What I have here in my hot little hands is a picture of Gini our CMHR treasurer known also as money bags.....

She is wearing her shower cap and sponge bob sleeper pants and has some sort of bad underwear hanging out of that. What the heck is that Gini? She has her walking cane in hand which is what she uses to beat the bad guys with. What no rape spray?

Anyhow, this photo is for sale to the highest bidder to be posted here on the World Wide Web for the whole world to see what we won't do for these little horses.... and I want a lot of money for it.

I will not let this picture go cheap and I'm not in a hurry to sell it. Make it worth my wild......

Show me the money!


----------



## Gini (Nov 7, 2010)

*Ok Carolyn, right now our total as of today is *************

* *

* *

*$597.00 *


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2010)

Gini, thanks so much,,,that is a great few day total!! Come on guys, keep it up, we are for sure looking at a new Mission Total!

So I'm talking to all of mine about our donation, they all chip in their allowance. Well, I seem to have a war on. Prints who is the very spoiled one and never saves allowance is wanting every one else to give her way, add to her allowance so they can buy and see the picture. Then I have Misty who saves all of her allowance, is wanting everyone else to help her way, just by giving, no picture involved as Misty came from CMHR and she thinks no one else should see Gini's puppie slippers, after all Gini was involved in getting her here. So the rest of them are putting future favors on the line to see who wants their allowance the most.



Right now half are going one way, half the other way, with the boys holding out for a better future favor. But you gotta love em,,,so much chatter going on in the lot!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2010)

We still have a match going on!!!!! Any new forum member that donates, another dollar will be added for each person.

This person making this match WANTS to give away the money,,,,so any new forum member (one year or less), pay by paypal by midnight tonight and another $1 will be added for you. All you have to donate is what the mission is asking for $3.

SO HIT THAT PAYPAL BUTTON,,,and let us know here you have doanted so we can keep track to know how much money to match!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2010)

So when do we get to see the picture????? Do we have enough money yet??? Do we????


----------



## Marty (Nov 8, 2010)

NO picture yet. We have only one bid so far from Liz for $60 bucks. I'm holding out for more bids for the picture and I'm in no hurry. I actually enjoy sitting here holding this picture for ransome.


----------



## Marty (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess its time for a little friendly reminder of what we won't do for these little guys. This is the story of Little Miss T (now owned by our host Carolyn) who happened to be in my neck of the woods. Just going in there with the convicted rapist and petafile that owned her I know was pretty darn stupid and I can't go into details but I had to throw my clothing away and disinfect my truck I was so infested with critters when I left there.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2010)

Gosh Marty, I remember the day her story was posted. I can't begin to tell you had it hit me to the core. I think I emailed every CMHR member within 2 minutes, I was so upset. Yes she was allowed to make her home her, still does, but only after the great great care of her foster family and all of those at CMHR was she even able to make the trip home.

She is now a happy, healthy little girl!! She eats like a champ, her legs doing great and has had no health problems since coming to live with us. She has an awesome personality, loves to be loved on, will let you brush her until your arms hurt, and will kick up her heels with all the rest on a cool day.

Her is a picture I took a few days ago, sorry kind of dark but I wanted a newer one. She is with her best bud, Heart. They are so funny together as you can see Heart is just a tad taller!!



Misty's coat is so dark, and shiney, so I know she is healthy from the inside as well as the out.

Thanks to CMHR, she and I are very happy together!!!!! Oh, and Heart as well.


----------



## Gini (Nov 8, 2010)

*Carolyn*

*She is such a sweetie!! I was in Alaska when Marty told the board about her.*

*This was the most horrible place she came from. This is truly a wonderful story. She is a very lucky little horse to have such a wonderful adoptive home! It would be my Christmas wish that all of our horses find a loving home for the holidays... *


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 8, 2010)

Just donated $20 for all of the great work!! I am way up in Canada so can't foster or anything so this is the only way I can help. The whole herd including the big drafty and the llama send kisses to the CMHR horses and wish them the best of luck!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2010)

I hope tonight as you were feeding your kids you were able to ponder the plight of others. I know especially at this time of year as I feed I do think of those who aren't being fed, or brushed or loved on, or don't have a caregiver who cares.

My two girls are still at it. Tonight it was over why we should give more money. Prints who thinks she is the queen of the world throws out there how she was given the nickname, 2005 forum baby and so the rest should donate with her, Misty thinks the rest should chip in with her as she came here via CMHR. Then I look at the boys and they are wondering what difference it makes as to the reason we give, just everyone chip in their allowance for the week, and they'll do without treats to add a little more. I think the boys are tired of my drama queens.





Whatever your reason, or why, I hope you just consider to give what you can.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2010)

Are you looking? For your change that is,,,it is everywhere!! Try your couch, or favorite chair, or under the seats of your car, I just KNOW you have $3 there. I just went through the bottom of my purse, mainly because it weighed a ton and I couldn't believe the change I had in there, it's a wonder my back wasn't broke from carrying the thing.

So today we are going for the change you have! How much can you find???

I will tell you later the total from my purse, but let me tell you, it was quite a bit more than the $3.

So check your purse, pant pockets, couch, and don't forget the dryer!!!!!!

Who will have the highest loose change just hanging around???

This could be fun, so let us know how much you found,,,and where!!!!!!!


----------



## Shortpig (Nov 9, 2010)

I know there are way more people out there who can give $3.00. Go sit down with your horses and see what they could give up once a month that is worth $3.00. Or maybe give up that cafe latte, or cappochino. Make yourself a sandwich at home one time a month and forget about the fast food.

Also who is going to pay the price to see the pic of Gina? I would if I could but not in my budget. I give what I can. If we don't support these poor mistreated, neglected horses who will? Some of these could be from your breeding.

Lets give them what they need to get thru this season. They need to be cared for and loved just like your horses are daily. They have suffered enough.

Yes! I am begging.


----------



## Marty (Nov 9, 2010)

For those of you reading this and not contributing Shortpig brought up quite a subject, that maybe one of yours or one of mine for that matter could end up with us someday or, maybe he already has and you don't know it. That's right. Maybe a horse that you foaled out and were so proud of and sold in good faith was flipped and flipped and flipped again over the years until there was nothing left of him and thnk goodness he ended up here with us. Yes it has happened. But that is part of the beauty of CMHR where we swear a code of privacy, no judgement, and no questions asked because that is not important here. All we care about is getting these little guys back on their feet and in a home. Once we have them, they get everything that they have been missing all these years.

Thankfully, its your dollars that help us clean up the mess made by others and help these horses find some sense of love and dignity for whatever time they have left in this big ole world of ours. If you haven't given yet, I hope you'll find $3.00 in your pocket today. We do all the work, you supply the money. That's a good deal.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2010)

Marty, I can not imagine the work you do, nor am I sure I could do it. Like going in and getting Misty, not sure I could have done it.

All we have to do is donate from a clean living room and you guys get the mess part, so I think it is more than a good deal!! Thank you to all at CMHR for willing to deal with the mess, to help out so many!!

$3

Really, just $3

We are only asking for $3

Times all the LB members, it will make a grand total!!


----------



## Shortpig (Nov 9, 2010)

I am giving what I can. What I won't do is discuss this with the critters. Trust me I enjoy my plain old home made coffee every morning. They would want me to give it up. Not happening. They would have wanted me to give up my muffin I had this morning well that isn't happening either. They can give up that extra few orchard grass pellets from their buckets for now. I give them the pellets in their beet pulp and grain as an added treat. They get plenty of good grass hay so they can cut back a few pellets each day. With that and Duckie's new home Wah Lah enough to send a check a month.

I pray none of my horses ever end up having to be rescued. If they are I also pray CMHR is involved. I know they will get forever great loving homes. We never know what the future holds for any of us.

The dogs won't give up nothin for those ole horses I guarantee that. They can't figure out why they are even here.

I am proud to be a CMHR Mission Member. How cool is that? Now I think I will add that title to my signature line.

It only takes $3.00/mth to get that title. AWESOME!


----------



## twister (Nov 9, 2010)

I just did a $21 donation, $3 for each of my horses. They want for nothing so could spare money for horses that do want


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you all so very very much!! We will get to our goal, $3 at a time. It for sure adds up.

What a great idea!!!! I think ALL who are mission members should put that in their signature.

CMHR Mission Member 2010

It is sooooooo easy to do. Send in your $3 now by either paypal or snail mail and let them know you want to be a mission member. Then at the first of the month for the next year, send in another $3, a total of $36. It will help CMHR as well, as they will be receiving at least some additional money during other times of the year.

On page 1 is all the information you need to get your donation sent in.

Thank each and every one of you so much! It takes every one to make this thread successful, to make this mission successful and to make CMHR successful.

So please, join us in the success!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2010)

It's going to be a grrrreeeeaaattttt day!!!!!





Calling for beautiful weather over most of the country!

Share your thanks this Thanksgiving season and take only the few minutes we need to give to our $3 Mission of Thanks. Once you do, believe me, going out to care for yours when there is no one to care for others, will be a different experience.

Year after year you guys just prove to be the greatest and we so appreciate you.

Gini,,,it's been a few days,,,can we get a total?? Huh?? Please can we get a new total?!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2010)

I think all must be out enjoying this wonderful November weather.





I hope you take just a few minutes today to help a horse in need.

If you would like to know just what it is CMHR does, visit their website at www.chancesminiaturehorserescue.org It is filled with information and pictures of the horses that need YOU!

Then donate by hitting the paypal button.

Thank you, and thanks to CMHR for helping so many others in need!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmmm. I thought more would be donating. $3 isn't very much. Even in these hard times. What is the running total at now? Does anyone have it? Just curious. Come on folks! You can do it!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 10, 2010)

*Carolyn, and everyone I have a new total for you........*

* *

* *

*Drum Roll Please!!!!*













*$677.35 *


----------



## Shortpig (Nov 10, 2010)

Gini that's great. It's so nice to see the running total.

If you get contributions from some Scared Monkeys that is great. I posted the link to CMHR there and also explained what we are trying to do. This is a group of wonderful caring people who spend their time with searching for missing children and doing research for same. I just figured every little bit can help. I had previously shared the story of Champ with them there and they were all very angry about how he had been treated.

Hoping more people click the button and choose to give the $3.00/mth. What an opportunity to help. Just $3.00 and you become a Mission Member. AWESOME!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2010)

HAPPY VETERNS DAY TO ALL WHO HAVE SERVED AND THEIR FAMILIES!!






As many have the day off, not me, I hope you take the time to remember our veterns who have allowed us the freedom to do so many things.

My family goes back generations who have served, including my dad, brothers, and son. I can not begin to say how proud I am of them all.

As you enjoy the day and the reason behind it, I hope you take the time to remember some little horses who only have CMHR fighting for them. But it can not be done without your help.

Hope you join the mission member!!!!!

To all veterns, our thank you is not enough, but know we are thankful for all you and your families have given for us. You are the heros in all our hearts!


----------



## REO (Nov 11, 2010)

I had the same idea as you Gini!


----------



## Gini (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Carolyn here is one of the items up for auction. I am only showing the halter but there is also a lead to match. Your choice a mini or pony size halter... These are very nice quality halters and leads and are made in the USA. The 1st $45.00 will help the rescue horses and get this beautiful halter and leads..


----------



## Shaladar (Nov 11, 2010)

Donation from Shaladar Miniature Horses for $100.00 sent via PayPal......I talked to "da ponies" (that's what I call them) and they agreed I could just buy 1 bucket of Nicker Makers a month for a year instead of 2.

Sue and da ponies


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2010)

ARE YOU SITTING DOWN?????

WE HAVE A KICK BUTT AWESOME MATCH THAT IS STARTING FROM THIS POST ON!!!!

We have a very special forum member, and wonderful friend of CMHR who is offering up this match. From this match going forward this forum member will match all total donations up to,,,,,,,,,ONE THOUSAND DOLLARS!!!!!! I didn't want to type the numbers, I was afraid someone would think it was a typo,,,yes $1,000.00.









SO WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR???? LOOK HOW MUCH MORE YOUR DONATION JUST BECAME.

AN ADDITIONAL ONE THOUSAND DOLLARS!!!

No you do not need to give that much, it is a total dollar amount from all donors, up to $1,000.00

All we are asking from you is the $3, and we really believe most can give that amount, that is why we ask for so little, so YOU can help!! So if you give $3, this special member gives $3,,,if you give $25, this special member gives $25,,,now just how cool is that!!!!!

Dig deep, dig high, dig low, dig dig dig!!!

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Huge, HUGE thank you who always helps CMHR so very very much. She wants to help you along, so here ya go!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

There's a big party coming for a whole whole lot of horses who need our help!!!

Put your party hat on, all are invited,,,now hit that paypal button,,,or get to the mail box!!!

All info on how to donate is on the first page, first post.

Let's see if we can get this thread HOT HOT HOT!!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 11, 2010)

*Sue *

*THANK YOU!!!!! Your halter and lead will go out tomorrow in the mail..... Thank you to everyone's horses for giving up treats etc to help the rescues!!!!*

* *

*Gini*


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2010)

Sue,,,,,you will just love the halter and lead. I have one and the quality is the best I have ever seen in a mini halter, really. It has been through rain and mud and yuck and washed and still looks great! Thank you so much for sharing with others.





Thank you so much to all!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you so very much to all! You are all so wonderful!

Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## stormy (Nov 11, 2010)

Well somehow my rescue girls heard about this and all wanted to pitch in, esp Meaghan and Choco Latte as CMHR helped get several of their buddies out of a bad place as well...so $20 coming your way from the Emmett horses!


----------



## bevann (Nov 11, 2010)

Connie P said:


> Thank you so very much to all! You are all so wonderful!
> 
> Connie Parr
> 
> CMHR President


I'm so thankful for all the very nice people all over the country that I have met just because we share the love of Miniature Horses.Just sent $100 via PayPal because these marvelous little animals have brought me so much joy.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 11, 2010)

Will be snail mailing $36!!

This donation is coming from our sweet little Merry, a fawn that we rescued this past summer. Not affiliated with CMHR, but Merry knows what it's like to be abandoned and at deaths door. His best friend is our mini, Dream, and he wants to make sure all minis can have the happy ending he did.

Here's a picture of the donor, Merry:


----------



## Seashells (Nov 11, 2010)

In loving memory of "S Bar P's Dressed for Success" aka "Cissy"...Mission of Thanks donation going to be mailed in the morning to Gini, $36-for the year.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow,,,,,,,just wow!! You are all the best, thank you so much, each and every one!!

We do all know times can be bad, unfortunately bad times means more of a bad time for animals. You guys are doing all you can, that is the best, and hopefully our best will help many in need, who's caregivers have gone through a worst time than us. I like to believe people don't put horses in this situation willingly.

THANK YOU!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!

Gosh, doesn't it feel good!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2010)

]*First and foremost I wanted to thank the person donating the match up to $1000.00. This is awesome!!*

*THANK YOU!!!*

*Sheila and everyone that are becoming Mission members I would like to thank you for helping these horses. Carolyn is right. These wonderful creatures didn't ask to be homeless, starved and even some of them abused but they were. Not now will that ever happen to them again. I realize that some were the victims of the economy just like some of us. I would like to think that if the situation were reversed, they would go to the bottom of the feed barrel and give us a cup to help us eat. This is what we are asking with this mission Carolyn does each year. Just please dig in the couch, chairs, and in the car for the few cents you could spare to help the horses. Maybe buy a smaller cup coffee on the way to work and put the change in the ashtray for the horses.*

* *

*I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU for all everyone is doing to help this year. All of the people in the miniature horse world are the BEST!!!*

* *

*THANK YOU ONE AND ALL!!!!*


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2010)

ohmt said:


> Will be snail mailing $36!!
> 
> This donation is coming from our sweet little Merry, a fawn that we rescued this past summer. Not affiliated with CMHR, but Merry knows what it's like to be abandoned and at deaths door. His best friend is our mini, Dream, and he wants to make sure all minis can have the happy ending he did.
> 
> Here's a picture of the donor, Merry:


Thank you Merry!! He is such a beautiful fawn and is so lucky to have you all in his life!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok everyone I am back again to peddle Gini's picture off of her waiting for your donations by her mailbox. This is a very embarrassing picture by the way but Gini is doing it for the money of course

This is the day I am going to sell it to the highest bidder.

So......

We have an offer of $60.00 right now.

I'm looking for more.

So whoever offers me $100. today will get the picture posted here.

Let's go!

Gimmee Gimmee.....$$$$$$$$


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 12, 2010)

Was waiting for payday today to send in our donation!

My adoptee, Bernie and foster horse, Trooper have sent $20 each!


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2010)

*ANOTHER DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!*

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *

*AS OF THIS MORNING WE HAVE DONATIONS OF---------------*

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *

*$1009.35*

















* *


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 12, 2010)

Marty said:


> Ok everyone I am back again to peddle Gini's picture off of her waiting for your donations by her mailbox. This is a very embarrassing picture by the way but Gini is doing it for the money of course
> 
> This is the day I am going to sell it to the highest bidder.
> 
> ...


You got it Marty! I'm putting up the $100 right now. Sorry Gini.



PLUS...my company matches dollar-for-dollar, AND the anonymous matcher here will need to match as well. Woo hoo! Many thanks to all at CMHR!!!

(We're sending our donation in memory of my sweet biggie horse, Ghost, who left us this year at the age of 32. I'm so thankful he was with me for 20 years. It doesn't get much better than that.



)


----------



## Marty (Nov 12, 2010)

THANK YOU SILVER DOLLAR! Looks like Gini's sorry breakfast outfit is worth something to someone all for a great cause!

And here is what your $100. bucks has purchased for you to copy off and do whatever you wish!

HAHA Gini.........


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2010)

*I WANT YOU ALL TO KNOW!!*

*I would only do this for the rescue and the horses!!!!!!!!*

*I have embarrased my GD who took the picture and wants her sponge bob jamie pants back!! Marty say's it's horrible omg it really is.*

*Ok all I hope this ugly picture will bring in a few more dollars for these beautiful horses.......*

* *

*a very embarrased *






* Gini*


----------



## wwminis (Nov 12, 2010)

Gini said:


> *I WANT YOU ALL TO KNOW!!*
> 
> *I would only do this for the rescue and the horses!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...



































Great Job Gini


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2010)

Gini, I think you're BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 12, 2010)

Gini said:


> *I WANT YOU ALL TO KNOW!!*
> 
> *I would only do this for the rescue and the horses!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Awww Gini, I really _AM _sorry.



But as you said, it's _ALL _for the horses and such a great cause.

C'mon, folks, let's make Gini feel better by donating a few dollars for her embarrassment!!! Thanks Gini.


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2010)

The first person to claim this and pays CMHR $35 for it, gets one of my horse head sculture pins custom made of their horse!

I will do a head sculpture made by hand. It will be around 2" tall. It can either be made as a pin to wear or a magnate for your fridge!

These are small pins that I've made to give you an idea of what I do.

This one I made 15 years ago and I do better now LOL It's only about 1" tall.






This is my logo and you won't get that, but I'll do your horse as best I can!


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2010)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Oh Gini.. This is so funny.. I love the picture!!! Going to finally send in my donation now.. LOL!!


Thanks Mary Lou. Can't believe I did this, but I'd do almost anything for these guys. Including embarrasing myself!!!

Thank you for letting us do this each year.... We really appreciate you!!!





Gini


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 12, 2010)

Gini said:


> Thanks Mary Lou. Can't believe I did this, but I'd do almost anything for these guys. Including embarrasing myself!!!
> 
> Thank you for letting us do this each year.... We really appreciate you!!!
> 
> ...


You are a sport!!! And the horses will appreciate it!





Liz


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2010)

*A 2nd total in one day!!! This is a first time ever for the $3.00 Mission of Thanks.... We have received just today a total of $705.00!!!!!!*

* *

*Our new total is and this is a BIG DRUM ROLL!!!!*

* *

*ARE YOU READY!!!!*

* *

* *

*REALLY READY!!!!!*

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *

*$1634.45*


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, wow and WOW!!!!!

I have been at work all day, went in at 5:30 am, just got home. Working on something so very hard, only for it to be a huge letdown. So disheartning, hurtful, I put so much into it.

BUT, I came home, went straight to this thread,,,and it makes what happened at work a little less important.

I am just beyond honored to be associated with some of the greatest people there are, sincerely. You guys made a herific day, really pretty darn good.

I'm thinking I need to put 70 hours a week into the rescue instead of my job, may serve more of a purpose,,,but hear the pay isn't as good.

It may of not been your intent to make my day better, but you should know by donating you did that as well.

Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart for being such awesome people!!!

You turned my



 to





Gini,,,,you should not be embarrassed!!!!! Actually, I think it needs to becme a painting!!

Thank you and ALL at CMHR for all you do,,,going above and beyond.


----------



## Gini (Nov 13, 2010)

* WE MADE IT!!! *














*IN A DAY AND A HALF WE MADE $1035.00!!! THIS WAS MONEY FOR THE $1000.00 MATCH!!! THANKS TO ALL OF YOU WE MADE IT!!!!!!!*

*WE STILL HAVE A WAYS TO GO.*

* *

*For the first $75.00 donation starting now. You may chose one of each item from our store!! Yes this includes a halter and lead design of your choice.*

*Also, a shirt size and color of your choice, tote, and a cookbook, cup cozie.*

*There will be other items to follow this week!! Check back often as remember every nickle, dime etc help us help these horses!!*


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 13, 2010)

Gini said:


> * WE MADE IT!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:SoCool



:HappyBounce



:BananaHappy






:yeah



:yeah


----------



## mmmorgans (Nov 13, 2010)

You are doing such a fantastic job - these little horses need love and proper care - and without this wonderful organization the fate of many of these little ones would not be good.

Thank you for all that you do.

I am happy to donate to this wonderful cause - I sent my donation through Paypal moments ago.


----------



## Gini (Nov 13, 2010)

Cyndi

Thank you so much for your donation. Please go pick out your halter and lead, the size, and color of your shirt you would like. We also have the beige long sleeve ones. Please pick the color of tote and the drink cozies. If you have a cart please remember the cozies are fantastic to protect the ends of the shafts. Just let me know and I will send 2 of them.



You will be getting one of everything in our store.

Right now we are expecting an order in anytime on the halters. The ones we do not have in stock are the peppermintstick and the santa/snowman. These should be here anytime and if you chose one of these the shipment will be delayed approx 7 days. You have your choice of mini size or pony size.

Please use the link below.....

My link

Again Cyndi thank you for helping us help the horses in need!

Gini


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2010)

When people say, can you believe? I say, yes I can, because I know how very special all of these folks are, especially when it comes to horses!!

What an awesome 36 hour total!!!

It takes an entire forum to raise a group of minis in need, and this forum sure has stepped up to the plate. No better person than a person who puts their money where their mouth is and you all have sure done just that!

Don't forget, you can donate in someone else name and they will receive a certificate letting them know you have done just that.

Thanks to all who donated for the $1,000 match,,,from those who gave $3 to $300, it took it all to meet the match.

And to our very very special CMHR friend, you have done so much, including inspiring others, and that is the best!!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 13, 2010)

Just dropping by to say:

THANK YOU ALL SOOOO VERY MUCH!

You are all so very generous!











Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks to ALL of you, we are about a full week ahead of last years numbers!!!





























We have a match from a show person!!





This forum member who also does many shows, would like to challenge all others who show, to donate the cost of one class at a show. You've got several months to save the money you donate for that class. As some show AMHR and/or AMHA and/or ASPC we've taken an average.

This forum member is going to donate $100 if we get 10 forum members, show people to donate $25 a piece by Weds. at midnight. If you are going to snail mail it to Gini, then just let us know here by Weds.!!

Show horses are so pampered, doted over, this member believes all horses should have the chance to be pampered and we ALL need to help give them that chance.

They all won't make it into the national spot light as happened this year at Worlds, but that is not the goal, the goal is for them to make it to a healthy spot light!!

If you show, I hope you will see how blessed you are to have the opportunity, and donate the cost of a class, $25, to a horse we would like to make feel like a champion.





We have many who show, we just need 10 by Weds.!!

For another easy $100!

Please enter the CMHR Class, for only $25!


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 14, 2010)

You have $100 from my 24 to CMHR!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 14, 2010)

You all are just the best and always give from the heart! Our little guys need us more now than ever. I always look forward to this fundraiser as its so fun to read everyones posts and think of how many minis will be helped.

Trace your awesome!


----------



## Gini (Nov 14, 2010)

*Trace thank you so much!! Horse people are the best of the best. Is everyone ready for a new total????*

*As of noon on Sunday our new total with the matches is***********

* *

* *










*$2945.00*


----------



## REO (Nov 14, 2010)

REO said:


> The first person to claim this and pays CMHR $35 for it, gets one of my horse head sculture pins custom made of their horse!
> 
> I will do a head sculpture made by hand. It will be around 2" tall. It can either be made as a pin to wear or a magnate for your fridge!
> 
> ...



Still available!


----------



## ruffian (Nov 14, 2010)

REO said:


> Still available!



I'll take this! I was just going to donate, and saw this bump! Reo - do I get to choose the color?

***UPDATED - payment just made through Paypal!!***


----------



## REO (Nov 14, 2010)

Dana!





I'm going to try and do it of YOUR horse! A one of a kind piece! I doing use a mold, I sculpt it!

Email me side head pics of the horse you want! Oh and say if you want it as a pin or a magnate.

Yippee! My donated stuff has now raised $50 for CMHR!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 14, 2010)

We just sent in $10.00 wish we could do more.I was the lucky winner of T2 last year,he's doing great,sure love that little guy



. I'm sure thankful for this forum,what a great group of people



.


----------



## Gini (Nov 14, 2010)

*I wanted to come back on tonight to thank all that have donated to the $3.00 Mission of Thanks! CMHR would not be able to help the horses we do without each and every one of you!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!*

* *

*Who would have dreamed this rescue which started in 2003 because of a little horse called CHANCE, by the people who tried to help him. Would have grown through out the years to help miniature horse’s and pony’s in just about every state and Canada! It is caring people like yourselves that have helped this rescue become what it is today.*

*Like any organization we have had some growing pains along the way, but we have learned from those bumps in the road. Each day brings different challenges and we try and work thru every one of them. So far we have succeeded with your help, the miniature horse community, that we are so very proud to be a part of.*

* *

*Carolyn (Frankie) comes on each year doing the “$3.00 Mission of Thanks” which is so very much appreciated. Carolyn, the CMHR board wants to THANK YOU for taking the time with all you have going on in your life to help. The new people on the form might not know Carolyn moved her farm from Indiana to Tennessee this year. With all the new challenges a move and job entails; Carolyn comes on and spearheads this Mission! THANK YOU!! *

*My job is really easy.. As Marty likes to call me I’m referred to as the “MONEY BAGS” and all I do is keep track of the donations. This year I made, as my GD refers to me “a fool of myself” with that picture! Oh well I keep telling her. It’s all for the horses!!!*

* *

*All the fun, and joking aside this is the one time of year we come to you asking for help. The horses can’t ask for themselves so we do it for them. CMHR has had more horses come into rescue in 2010 than any other time I can remember. This is a bad time for rescue organizations and the horses that come in. Please help us by donating what you are able to. *

* *

*THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2010)

Gini, you and CMHR and all the work they do is all the thanks I need, honestly. So many many people have done wonderful things for CMHR over the years. I know holding an office is not easy, I know going in and seeing these horses in horrific conditions can be heartbreaking, yet so many continue to do the work year after year after year. I can't imagine being a foster home, caring for and nursing a horse back to health and then giving them up to an adoption home, yet many continue to do so as this is their way of helping. Six years ago when I started this Mission, I just wanted to help. We've called it the $3 Mission so many could help as we were just asking for $3 and so many more would be able to donate that way. We all have to help in our small way to combat a large problem, for some it is talking until people don't want to hear us any more, for others it is fostering, others who transport, others give $3, and others who purchase from the sale barn. We do what we can do. Luckily we do what we can in all different forms, to make the group as a whole strong. I believe everyone here has shown the strength of CMHR.

SOOOOOOOOOO,,,,,,we need more show people for our current match!!! We need 10 folks to donate $25 a piece!!! If we get 10 show donors by Weds. we have a forum member who will donate $100! Help make the rescue horses a champion!! Do you show? $25 is the cost of maybe one class,,,can you spare $25 to put a horse in the "Healthy" class?

Lets here from the show forum members, we only have until Weds.

All Mission Members Welcome: To become a mission member, just donate $3 now, and $3 at the first of each month for one year, for a total of $36!

To donate in any form, please refer to page 1, the first post, on how and where to donate to, if you need any further information please let us know.

Thank you Robin, and Dana, and The Case Family,,,all yet again!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 15, 2010)

Gini does so much more than keeping track of donations. Here is some of what the Board members do:

Connie Parr from CLP is the President and does a ton of work every day. She answers about 50 emails perday and phone calls and direct them to whoever they need to be directed to. She has to keep up on current information regarding all our horses. She also keeps up on horses that have been previously adopted. She directs the Board members and delegates jobs to each. She has also traveled out of state to make home visits to see our horses and keeps tabs on them. She oversees everything all Board members are doing.

Gini: We have established she is in every sense of the word our "Money Bags". She is responsible for all the money that comes and goes. This includes all donations. She has to keep track of every dollar and balance the books and submit a monthly treasurer report. She has to pay the bills we rack up. That includes paying all the vet bills and any supplies or supplements we send out to our foster homes. She sets up the vet appointments for our horses and tells them what services we want them to do. When she gets a bill and a written report, she pays. She is also in charge of setting up transport and paying the shipping company. Then she is in charge of the Sales Barn and ordering our sales items, selling them, and shipping them out. The fun part is she gets to make a report with IRS every year.

Shannon the Secretary: Her job includes every bit of red tape you can imagine.All the paperwork in the world is on her desk up to the ceiling. She is the keeper of all paperwork for all adoptions and foster homes and other correspondence and validates references. She also keeps pictures on hand of everything, maps, you name it. The great thing about Shannon is that she knows everything. When we need a foster home all we have to do is tell her where, and she will look up the closet home available and set it up. She is also our webmaster and works hard trying to keep it up dated. She keeps all registration papers in her files and background information on each horse.

Mary, Paula, Wendi, and I are considered "At Large" which means we are open to any jobs that need to be done.

I'm working now with Paula as she is new, mentoring her to be a case worker. She will be very good at this. Once a horse is in the foster system, the case worker has to help the foster home provide whatever the horse may need such as vet work, or find a good farrier, send supplements etc. whatever that horse needs its up to the case worker to do it. When we get people interested in adoptions, case worker will be answering them and guiding them; then staying with them once they have their horse until they are settled in. Paula is also using her CMHR horse Teddy as our Ambassador and has him "out there" as good public relations.

You know the saying "Jack of all trades and master of none?" That may be me. I recently put together a new handbook for our foster homes. It still needs to be tweaked. I do research on subjects on occasion when we need information and submit reports. Presently some of my projects besides case worker is get a video Christmas presentation ready for YOUTUBE advertising are horses. I also am Editor of our Newsletter which can be found here:

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/newsletters/CMHRHolidayEdition2010.pdf


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2010)

Heeeyyyyyy Gini!! got any snow yet?? Got any snail mail donations yet??

Well, how about a total then???? Monday totals are good, gives us an idea how the weekend went.

So whatcha got??

Come on show folks, we can do it!! Need just 10 show people to donate $25 for a match to be made of $100 dollars!

We can't let this $100 slip away!!

But I do know some of you donated during the other match, I keep track.





Monday is a great day to donate! Got the Monday blahs? Donating will make you feel so much better and wipe the blahs away!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Carolyn nothing today as of now. We are still at $2945.00. Bills are still coming in and being paid as I am typing this. Come on Show People we need your help.... That $100.00 match would sure help with these horses as we have paid bills today of $275.00. Helping these wonderful horses into their adoptive homes does cost. CMHR appreciates each and every one of you and your donations to help the horses.. Again, I'm keeping record of the donations and you all will get a thank you when the Mission is over.

Thanks again for all the help you guys are giving...

Gini


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2010)

A DIFFERENT KIND OF AN AUCTION!!!

I think this should be soooooooo much fun AND do very well. The biggest thing here is, you will have to check back often to see if YOU have the item being bought in the auction. That's right, we are doing it backwards. You don't post what you have for sale, you post what you want to buy and with a bid, and someone else responds saying, I've got that and it's sold to the bidder who bid ???

Again all of the money goes toward this mission.

Let me give you a few examples.

Lets say someone is wanting a 2003 edition of the journal.

They would come on and say, I will donate $20 to CMHR for a 2003 edition of the journal.

If someone has that journal, they will post that they have the journal and accept the $20 bid.

Or: I will donate $50 for a show halter with mostly silver, for a weanling.

Someone may post and say, I have that halter, but would like to up the bid to $75. The original poster would then have to repond to the person who has upped the bid.

Some may think their product is worth more than the original bid. That will be up to you.

You may also use the service of members.

As: I will donate $75 for someone to clean all of my stalls at next years Nationals for 2 days.

Someone would post that they accept the bid, they would then clean the stalls.

Please note that any postage involved would be paid by the bidder.

This is obviously on the honor system, I know no problem here, so please make sure you send out any product that you have given.

Please get in touch with the buyer, if you need help with that, let us know.

If you would also like to verify the money was sent to CMHR before you send it out, please get with Gini, I know she would be happy to help with that.

Remember, what you bid goes to CMHR. If you respond you are actually donating that product, item, or service.

Got it???? Any questions, please ask!!

Oh, it does not have to be horse related. Maybe you are looking for a new dog crate, we all have soooooo much stuff just lying around. Again, gives others a chance to help without giving money, but can maybe give things.

Woooooooohoooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## ruffian (Nov 15, 2010)

Gini said:


> Hi Carolyn nothing today as of now. We are still at $2945.00. Bills are still coming in and being paid as I am typing this. Come on Show People we need your help.... That $100.00 match would sure help with these horses as we have paid bills today of $275.00. Helping these wonderful horses into their adoptive homes does cost. CMHR appreciates each and every one of you and your donations to help the horses.. Again, I'm keeping record of the donations and you all will get a thank you when the Mission is over.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help you guys are giving...
> 
> Gini


Gini - I donated $35 after the first posting of this total, and I see another $10 -- are those included? They weren't made until after the 2945 was posted, and should have been counted toward the $100 match I believe?


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2010)

I am looking for several things, but will do it seperate so I don't get confused.

I am looking for a show jacket, black with silver, size 12, more western style, longer style, good condition.

I bid $40


----------



## Gini (Nov 15, 2010)

quote name='ruffian' date='15 November 2010 - 06:18 PM' timestamp='1289870313' post='1329528']

Gini - I donated $35 after the first posting of this total, and I see another $10 -- are those included? They weren't made until after the 2945 was posted, and should have been counted toward the $100 match I believe?

*Thank you for asking.... They were not counted and I apologize. *

*Our new Total is now!!!!!!*

$3,000.00


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 15, 2010)

I pretty much have given all I can but have a whole house full of "stuff" and I bake--don't forget that. Just need to put in a bid and I will start looking for what you want.

Oh, and I forgot--WOOHOO on the $3000 total.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2010)

I am looking for the National Edition of the Journal,,,the one after the 2009 Nationals. Not even sure what month it came out in.

Mine is ?????

So wanting the Journal with the 2009 Nationals featured.

I bid $10


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 15, 2010)

Frankie said:


> I am looking for the National Edition of the Journal,,,the one after the 2009 Nationals. Not even sure what month it came out in.
> 
> Mine is ?????
> 
> ...



I think I have it for you. It is the Dec2009/Jan 2010 journal. On the front it says "in this issue--2009 AMHR Nationals and 2009 Convention" Didn't take time to look through it, but I think this is what you want.

I did finally look at it and it has all the winners and stuff so I am sure it is the issue you want. I can scan the front and back cover in and email a copy of it to you if you like. It is in near perfect condition. It was on a table for about a month but no pages are messed up or torn. Just maybe a bit of fading of the cover. My email is [email protected]


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 15, 2010)

I am looking for one dozen caramel rolls with pecans and I will bid $25 plus shipping to place of my choice. (Shipping to be paid separately, will pay fedex shipping)


----------



## Seashells (Nov 16, 2010)

Frankie said:


> A DIFFERENT KIND OF AN AUCTION!!!
> 
> I think this should be soooooooo much fun AND do very well. The biggest thing here is, you will have to check back often to see if YOU have the item being bought in the auction. That's right, we are doing it backwards. You don't post what you have for sale, you post what you want to buy and with a bid, and someone else responds saying, I've got that and it's sold to the bidder who bid ???
> 
> ...


This is a fun idea....I'll give it a go.....

*I will donate $15 to CMHR for one vintage pinto or paint horse figurine (about 2" tall, no chips, no breaks, no repairs). Does anyone accept my bid?


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2010)

dannigirl,,,,,that is it!!

Thanks so much, I will get my donation to CMHR and send you my address. Let me know the shipping cost, I will cover it as well.

THANKS!!!!!!

Everybody NEEDS something, everybody has something,,,you may have looked near and far, and it may just be on the forum, just ask and put in a bid!!!!!!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 16, 2010)

Frankie said:


> dannigirl,,,,,that is it!!
> 
> Thanks so much, I will get my donation to CMHR and send you my address. Let me know the shipping cost, I will cover it as well.
> 
> ...



If you want it first class in a brown envelope, I will cover the shipping and you can just add $1.00 to the donation if you want. If you want it sent priority with tracker, it is something like $4.85 or $4.95 for that. My email is [email protected] and that is my paypal if you want it sent priority. Will get it in the mail as soon as you email me your address.

Glad I could help this time. Will be watching.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 17, 2010)

This is getting too far down on the page. It is too important to forget so bumping it up.


----------



## Gini (Nov 17, 2010)

*Sheila is one of CMHR’s supporters and she just happens to be an artist! She has donated this picture she painted on a piece of flagstone. What a lovely gift for a friend or relative for Christmas…We would like to get $25.00 for the picture and all proceeds go to CMHR. Thank you Sheila at littlehorsesinthepark. AKA her forum name Seashells. I will try and take a picture where the light from the flash doesn't reflect.*

* *

*Thank you Sheila!!!! *


----------



## Gini (Nov 17, 2010)

*Ok all we have $175.00 towards the show home donations. Remember we have a donor that will match up to $100.00 if we get donations totaling $250.00. Come on show homes this is a wonderful match and the horses need the help. You never can tell when after you sell a horse if it will ever come into rescue. Especially in this economic downswing. *



* Just $25.00 will help the rescue horses.*


----------



## Gini (Nov 17, 2010)

*Keep your horse in their place with this easy-to-hang stall guard. Made of 1000 PVC mesh material with a durable, reinforced border and silver hardware. Comes with eye hole screws for mounting. Each corner has adjustable straps with plated D-Rings. Approximate size 34 1/4" x 21. We just have one. New never been put up and color is teal....*

* *

*$15.00 plus shipping Remember all money goes to the horses in rescue. *


----------



## CASINO (Nov 17, 2010)

Yummy flagstone item. How do I go about making my donation to Rescue for this?

Fran


----------



## Gini (Nov 17, 2010)

CASINO said:


> Yummy flagstone item. How do I go about making my donation to Rescue for this?
> 
> Fran


Fran if you will go to paypal and our account is

[email protected]

or you can claim it and send a check for

the $25.00 made out to CMHR to

Gini Acton

16340 N Coronado View RD

Tucson, AZ 85739


----------



## CASINO (Nov 17, 2010)

YIPPEE!!





Made my paypal donation - sent $30.00 to hopefully cover postage too


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 17, 2010)

well shoot here I thought the person show said they could bake would come on this thread again.


----------



## Gini (Nov 17, 2010)

CASINO said:


> YIPPEE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fran

It is going in the mail today.... We thank you!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 17, 2010)

Any other goodies coming Gini?


----------



## Gini (Nov 17, 2010)

*Yes I'm going to the hospital for some pre-op testing and will post when I get back. Keep watching....*


----------



## Seashells (Nov 17, 2010)

CASINO said:


> YIPPEE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Fran, I had to write and tell you thank you for liking my painting on stone. I painted this over the summer, titled "Waiting for the judges". I support what CMHR does for the minis in need , and know every little bit helps! Thanks again, and Have a beautiful day! Sheila


----------



## Seashells (Nov 17, 2010)

Gini said:


> *Sheila is one of CMHR’s supporters and she just happens to be an artist! She has donated this picture she painted on a piece of flagstone. What a lovely gift for a friend or relative for Christmas…We would like to get $25.00 for the picture and all proceeds go to CMHR. Thank you Sheila at littlehorsesinthepark. AKA her forum name Seashells. I will try and take a picture where the light from the flash doesn't reflect.*
> 
> * *
> 
> *Thank you Sheila!!!! *


You're welcome!


----------



## O So (Nov 17, 2010)

Bummer, I missed the stone painting!! That was awesome!!

I do want to say I like people putting what they have and what they want it to be bid at! I would have bought the painting but I was to slow! LOL I will keep my eye on this thread!

On a side note, I did buy my Secret Santa recipient their gift from the CMHR store!!



:yeah


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, thank you to all!!!!! I just love the painting!!

I hope more will take advantage of the auction.

If you are looking for something, just come on and state what you are looking for and what you are willing to bid for the item.

I do know many are checking back to see if maybe they have the item you are looking for, we all have a ton of stuff just lying around, and maybe it is what you need. But we don't know until you let us know.

Thanks again to all for another wonderful day!!

ONE WEEK,,,,,,,WE JUST HAVE ONE WEEK TO GO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm looking for a program from the 2010 AMHR Nationals

and will pay $15 for one but I won't be home for a couple days

I check here when I can. Hope someone has an extra one

Lori


----------



## Gini (Nov 17, 2010)

*A beautiful table top or hanging tea light candle chandelier. Black with 9 glass holders. Does not*

*come with the candles. This is new in box. Box was opened so I could get a good photo to post.*

*I think this would be awesome on your table as a centerpiece with red and green candles. You can also hang this on your patio.*

*First $20.00 plus $11.89 for a total of $31.89 All proceeds go to the rescue horses.*






TOP TO HANG ON PATIO


----------



## Gini (Nov 17, 2010)

*Hi Carolyn here is another one of the items up for auction. I am only showing the halter but there is also a lead to match. mini size halter... These are very nice quality halters and leads and are made in the USA. The 1st $45.00 + $4.95 postage for a total of $49.95 will help the rescue horses and you’ll get this beautiful halter and lead. *


----------



## Gini (Nov 17, 2010)

*Hi Carolyn here is another one of the items up for auction. I am only showing the halter but there is also a lead to match. mini size halter... These are very nice quality halters and leads and are made in the USA. The 1st $45.00 + $4.95 postage for a total of $49.95 will help the rescue horses and you’ll get this beautiful halter and lead. *


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 18, 2010)

I have just rescued a little mare, Ella and a little blond filly - I had sold Ella 3 years ago to a wonderful home. The lady who bought her along with 4 other miniatures became very sick and died. Her husband left the horses penned up in the barn and basically skipped the country, by the time they were found most of the minis were dead.

When I heard this I was devastated and sent pictures to the rescuers of the ones that had belonged to me. They were all dead except for Ella and Blondie's filly.

Ella was already on the pile of dead horses when they noticed she was still alive - she is safe now along with little Rose, the blond filly.

I have been just sick about this knowing that horses which I had loved and cared for had to go through this gruesome death of literally starving to death. The only thing that saved little Rose was the fact that she must have nursed on her Mom.

Every time I look into little Ella's eyes - I think of the pain and suffering she had to go through, she is back home now and will be here where she is safe, loved and cared for.

Ella and little Blonde Rose want to each donate $25.00 to help with the rescue of any others who have had to go through pain and suffering.

We will send this through paypal.

Thanks so much for those of you that do so much to help rescue these precious horses.


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 18, 2010)

Gini - what a beautiful halter and of course blue is my favorite color - this would be gorgeous on my beautiful Ella - along with the $50.00 donated from Ella and little Rose - we will also donate another $50.00 for that lovely blue halter for my precious Ella.

(Hi Carolyn here is another one of the items up for auction. I am only showing the halter but there is also a lead to match. mini size halter... These are very nice quality halters and leads and are made in the USA. The 1st $45.00 + $4.95 postage for a total of $49.95 will help the rescue horses and you’ll get this beautiful halter and lead.)


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2010)

I am so glad the girls are back is safe homes. We just don't ever know. A great example as to why we need to give. Just think how many other horses would be in this situation if there were no CMHR. If there were no one to go in and save them.

It takes us all!!!

ONE WEEK, WE JUST HAVE ONE WEEK TO GO!!!!!!

Wow, can not believe how fast the last 2 weeks have flown by, JUST ONE WEEK TO GO!

Not to many tomorrows to go. So please give.

All information as to where and how are on the first post.

Thank you to each and every one who has donated dollars and/or items! Every penny is making a difference, YOU are making a difference, thank you!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 18, 2010)

qtrrae said:


> Gini - what a beautiful halter and of course blue is my favorite color - this would be gorgeous on my beautiful Ella - along with the $50.00 donated from Ella and little Rose - we will also donate another $50.00 for that lovely blue halter for my precious Ella.
> 
> *I turned the computer on this morning and started crying. I am so happy Ella and Blondie's filly Rose made it thru this horror. I just know when the owner was alive the horses were loved and cared for. This should be a lesson to us all to have a plan for our horses when we can no longer care for them ourselves. Either by illness or death. My wish is for this man that did this to your horses that he go straight to HE**! Please post pictures here of these beautiful girls that are back in your life. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Gini (Nov 18, 2010)

Gini said:


> qtrrae said:
> 
> 
> > Gini - what a beautiful halter and of course blue is my favorite color - this would be gorgeous on my beautiful Ella - along with the $50.00 donated from Ella and little Rose - we will also donate another $50.00 for that lovely blue halter for my precious Ella.
> ...


----------



## Gini (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry for the double post!!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 18, 2010)

For those of you that don't know Donna I can assure you she is one of the most remarkable horses owners there ever was and to have this happen to her horses has had to make her crazy. Donna I am so sorry, that is nightmare. I hate that it happened and I only wish someone had known sooner. I promise you if CMHR had known, we would have been there in a heatbeat.

Guys, there's stuff like this and so much more going on day in and day out and CMHR has to be there to clean up the messes, fix the fixable, and do everything we can to make a bad situation right again. Yes we get tired and overwhelmed and upset and work throughout many nights figuring stuff out and making plans but we don't care because that's what we do.

You all know what transportation costs. Just imagine being in a situation that has to come up with this kind of money in a blink of an eye to get horses to safety. Not easy and not without your help. We don't care about any amount, we'll take it and we are happy to get it.

We're getting down to the wire here. Please help us help the little horses.

Donna, thank you for being you.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, it is one week until Thanksgiving, so we know what time that is for our $3 Mission.

Again we have a member who will donate $1 for each post written by a member, sharing with all of us what they have to be thankful for.

That's right, to get a donation of $1 for you, by someone else, just post on here what you have to be thankful for. This member just enjoys reading all the posts, so is willing to pay for them.

I really beleive we can break our record this year, everyone has been so very wonderful!!





Our record for this part of the Mission, is 27. The most we have had is 27 members post how thankful they are.

This cost you nothing!! So get in touch will all your forum friends and have them come here and share what it is they are thankful for!!

EASY!!

Please share with us!





We have until Sunday at noon.

You may only post once,,,well you can post more, but the donation will be one for each member who posts!!!!!!!

So hurry, post,,,get a friend to post,,,so they can get a friend to post!!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2010)

I am THANKFUL

For my husband, my life, my family, horses, great friends and this forum to share them all on!

I'd have to write a book to mention everything, all I'm thankful for, all my blessings.


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm grateful for so much. My family, my friends, my minis, the roof over my head, food to eat, my town I live in.

Liz


----------



## Gini (Nov 18, 2010)

*I am very grateful for all in my family, my mini's, dogs. The neighbors I have that help when I'm away. I'm grateful for the forum and the great friends who post here. I'm also grateful for CMHR, the board I work with, the fosters, and the sponsors and supporters.*

*Much more but I'll stop here...*

* *

*Gini*


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm thankful for my family,friends my animals,my home and of course this forum and all the wonderful people who make it happen



.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 18, 2010)

I am thankful that all those years ago.. This forum pulled together all to save one little horse we named Chance- there are more then a few of us who remember reading that first post on a sale board about him and were shocked and not even sure it was real- surely the owner had to be joking with some sort of sick humor

Once it was verified that the whole thing was actually a sad reality for little Chance.. the forum jumped to action and from that little horse CMHR was formed and has been able to help so many other little horses as well as the people who now love them

So I am very thankful that Chance brought together a forum and showed us all the power we have when we work together for the greater good.

I am thankful for all those who work tirelessly for CMHR those on the board and the foster homes- those professionals who help out with services- those who year after year donate and have made this fundraiser a tradition.

I am thankful to all my horses and ponies who make my life better on a daily basis

And despite some usual "family" issues I am very thankful for this forum(and for Mary Lou) over the many many years I have been a member I have been able to learn so much about minis- myself- how to deal with others and the power people can have when they give of themselves and care for others.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Where to start?



First I am most thankful for God in my life. Also for my wonderful husband and all my furkids--all 72 of them big and small. I am also grateful that my Parents are still with us at the age of 82 and 83 and able to live the life they mostly want. And don't want to forget all my large family and my many, many friends--whether in person on online. Way too many to name. I really am thankful I am healthy and have a good life.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,,,for those of you that do not know me, my name is Prints. I have asked my mom to let me have her post for this part of the mission, as usually she can not say no to me, but I do appreciate it.

Five years ago, many here named me the 2005 Forum Baby. Well, let me tell you, it was an honor, but getting to that honor was no fun. Not for me or my mom. But I must admit, I did get a giggle or two from watching her trying to take care of everyone while getting no sleep for about 3 days. But that would be because of me, just not my fault.

You see, I was born with no sucking reflex, and it took everyone on this forum to get me through the first several weeks,,,then I kind of got choked, and again it was the forum,,,then I was severely dehydrated, was unable to stand on my own,,,but no one gave up on me,,,but most didn't have a choice, my mom was begging for help and she can be pretty insistant,,,so anyway, I started nursing on my own after weeks of this silly tube in my nose, I kinda took it out myself because it just didn't do much for the profile picture. I really enjoyed my momma's milk, that would be Frankie,,,and then I came down with joint ill. Again it was the members of this forum who pulled me through.

Even though I am still somewhat bratty,,,ok, a lot bratty, I was still taught some manners,,,so I have asked to use this post to say thank you to so many special people here on the forum. In no way have I forgot about you and all you did for me and my mom.

So for all of you, I am very thankful. I would like to wish you all the best of Thanksgivings.

Your friend,

VV's Picture Perfect Prints


----------



## Seashells (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm thankful for my wonderful family, supportive friends, and for everything I have, and for everything I don't have.


----------



## Shortpig (Nov 18, 2010)

I am thankful for my little friends who wear fur year round. I am thankful for my job when so many are without. I am thankful for the roof over my head and a safe vehicle to drive. I am also thankful for those I call friends who do not have fur. I am thankful that this individual is willing to contribute a dollar for every person who posts their thankfulness on this forum. I am also thankful for this forum and the information I have gained by reading it.

I am very thankful we have CMHR to save and find wonderful homes for our little horses who are in need and obviously can't care for themselves.


----------



## Marty (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm grateful for my beautiful son Daniel, the Hus who works so hard to keep a roof over us, and all my forum friends here that I have became very close with. I will always be forever grateful for the beautiful people that are now intertwined in my daily life. I'm grateful to be honored with the Board position of a very hard working bunch of people with the biggest hearts in the world known as CMHR. I'm grateful for my horses, my junk yard old doggy Devin, and the dog that is at my side named Amy



.


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 18, 2010)

I haven't see an update on the total lately???


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 19, 2010)

I am thankful for life and the ability to make the most of every single day - for my family, my friends, the wonderful people that have made an impact on my life and for the precious animals that live on this earth.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 19, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> I am thankful that all those years ago.. This forum pulled together all to save one little horse we named Chance- there are more then a few of us who remember reading that first post on a sale board about him and were shocked and not even sure it was real- surely the owner had to be joking with some sort of sick humor
> 
> Once it was verified that the whole thing was actually a sad reality for little Chance.. the forum jumped to action and from that little horse CMHR was formed and has been able to help so many other little horses as well as the people who now love them
> 
> ...


This is beautifull and eloquently written Lisa and I feel this exact same way! I was just telling REO the other day how thankful I am for my little horses. They are the ones that have allowed me to meet SO many wonderful people.

My list of things I am thankful for would go on much too long so I will focus on the rescue and personal family and friends. I cannot even begin to express how thankful I am for the CMHR BOD, the folks that continuously support CMHR through fostering, adopting, becoming SC's, donating funds or supplies, offering transport and any other little or big way that you help.

I am most thankful to my wonderful husband of 25 years who supports me in all ways of life and is my rock. I thank God everyday for my wonderful children and one of the biggest blessings our family has ever received, my grandson Ayden Andrew whom shares my love of the miniature horse. He is four years old and knows every horse in my barn (all 19 of them) by name, what each one eats, where each ones stall is, whom is expecting, who kicks, who nips, which ones are "his". etc..............this child has the biggest heart for all animals! He tells me daily: "I love horses Babaw. I love ALL horses." He is the greatest helper I have ever had and will rescue horses when he is older I am sure.
















Thank you to every single person whom has ever given of themselves to assist CMHR in rescuing a horse. Without each and every one of you we would be unable to continue our work. Wishing everyone the best holiday season!

Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 19, 2010)

I am thankful for my family, my horses, my other animals, my friends, and everything that is in my life.


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2010)

*Are you all ready for our total????? *




* Well as of this morning it's*

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *










*$3255.00*











* *

*Our goal this year was $4,000.00 and with one more week to go and with everyone's help we can make it! Please dig deep everyone. We only have $745.00 left to meet the goal. Please everyone help us do it!!!! These little horses need it so much. *

* *

*We thank all that have donated thus far! We appreciate everyone on LB. You have all been super letting us come on each year and doing our biggest fundraiser known as "the MISSION".*

* *

*THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 19, 2010)

I am thankful for people that truly care about others whether they be 2 legged or four or more, skin, feathered or furred.

And of course I'm thankful of my family and friends


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 19, 2010)

*WOW! *



 I would like to personally thank Carolyn and every single person who has donated and become Mission Members this year. I also want to thank the awesome CMHR Board of which I am honored to be a part. I am thankful for all of you! Thankful for my family, good friends, and all of my four legged babies that depend on me daily. Especially thankful for Peter Pan (in my avatar), the little guy I adopted from CMHR a few years ago. If it weren't for him, I probably wouldn't be secretary for such a wonderful organization today!

 

Gini, the picture is great! I love it!! 

 

~Shannon


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2010)

Some people are e-mailing me and are having a hard time registering and signing in. I am forwarding some of the e-mails that are having problems. Many thanks for all your patience.....


----------



## O So (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok, I just made a 25.00 donation! I hope anyway! LOL On the main page for the CMHR I clicked on the little rocking horse and then I put in Mission Donation and my amount! Paid by paypal! Hope you got it!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2010)

O So said:


> *Ok, I just made a 25.00 donation! I hope anyway! LOL On the main page for the CMHR I clicked on the little rocking horse and then I put in Mission Donation and my amount! Paid by paypal! Hope you got it!!*


* *

*Kim we just got it! *



* We really appreciate your donation to help the rescues.*

*We appreciate all of you. This will be the best year ever for these little horse's and pony's. *








* *

*Gini*


----------



## O So (Nov 19, 2010)

Gini said:


> * *
> 
> *Kim we just got it! *
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## paulagower (Nov 19, 2010)

O So said:


> Thanks for letting me know!!



hopefully I am doing this right. We are on LB. Yay... I am thankful for CMHR allowing me to adopt Teddy , and I am thankful for Teddy forgiving me all the mistakes I make on our Driving path together!! I am Thankful to Sally Smith for her patience and training us to drive in the CDEs and at the Shows.. Happy Thanksgiving.

Paula Gower


----------



## horsefeather (Nov 19, 2010)

NOT FAIR FRANKIE!



Ok, I was gonna wait until the end of the week, but when you let Prints on, that did it for me. I remember so well how my heart would go up to my throut every time I saw you post something about her, which were lots and lots of posts!! I am SO very thankful that she made it. She definately was the forum baby.



In fact, I made kinda a book for Bonnie Fogg with most of the 'Prints' posts in it. And thanks so much for the recent picture. She has turned out to be beautiful. I laugh everytime I think of her 'helping' you with the wheelbarrow and all the stuff she got into. I just can't believe our little girl would be spoiled!!!





Anyway, I am also thankful for living in this wonderful country, being married for 47 years to the most wonderful man in the world, having a healthy daughter with a good man of her own, my grandson who just married a nice girl and very thankful for our good health!

I wish I could give more, and perhaps later I can, but for now I will donate $50 from paypal.

Thanks for all youall do.








Pam


----------



## ruffian (Nov 19, 2010)

I am Thankful for my husband of 32 years, and thankful that I haven't killed him yet.

I am Thankful for my beautiful son and daughter, and their lucky spouses.

I am Thankful that none of them live with me (yet)

I am Thankful for the best grandchildren in the world - Henry and Madeline.

I am Thankful that I was able to retire healthy, and be able to watch them grow every day.

I am Thankful for my entire family, no matter what I say about them sometimes!

I am Thankful that I had the best father in the world, and missed him every day

I am Thankful for this forum, where I've made some lifelong friends

I am Thankful that there is a place so full of miniature horse experts that share!

I am Thankful for a barn full of horses - my life long dream has come true


----------



## 3Gfarms (Nov 20, 2010)

Frankie said:


> $3 MISSION OF THANKS!!!! For CMHR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Gfarms (Nov 20, 2010)

We at threegfarms are thankful every day for the abundance that God has given us. We are thankful for and enjoy our small farm operation which consists of twelve mini-horses, one jenny, one jennet, and a bunch of chickens. Thankful for our children and our first grandchild. Thankful for our Church family. Thankful for getting to be a part of the miniature horse community. We bought our first one only a year and a half ago and have loved the ongoing adventure. We want to become a mission member and we are prayfully considering whether to sign on as fosters.


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 20, 2010)

I soooo love this thread each year





I've just posted to my Facebook page, the link to this thread. Hopefully it will help!

Liz


----------



## WeeOkie (Nov 20, 2010)

Mission of Thanks -- I just sent $36 to help out. That's $3.00 a month for the whole year. I know I would forget to do it if I waited to send $3.00 every month.

I am thankful: for a long life (65 yrs.) for a long marriage (43 yrs.) for the privilege of owning minis and being owned by minis for going on 20 yrs.

Rita

ps Of course I'm thankful for a son, dil, and 2 grandsons.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2010)

Rita, Liz, and Pam,,,thank you all so much for all you do!!

Giving what you can, not matter the amount, is enough, and DOES help.





Pam, not really much of a choice when it came to letting Prints on,,,she is the ruler, the queen and knows it! Each day I look at her, I am so very thankful for all of you and for all you did for her. Even as a baby when she dropped to about 15lbs, had a bandage holding a tube in her nose, I knew her strength when she had to be under foot, dragging shovels, carrying buckets, and so much more a sick, tiny one should not be doing. She's still under foot, dragging buckets away, throwing jolly balls at other horses,,,and loving on me. Don't EVER tell her, but I sure wouldn't have her any other way!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2010)

We have a surprise package donated by Lisa at Ozark Mountain Tack!!!

Nooooooooo,,,nooooooo we have 2 surprise packages from Lisa!!

Lisa has been a HUGE supporter of CMHR for many, many years and there are never enough words to thank her for all she does for sooooooooo many horses!!

She has a goodie bucket filled with all a miniature horse needs and more!!! It is packed to the hilt with tons of great things!!

There is nothing any better than a surprise, and YOU deserve one!!

This surprise package is worth well over $50,,,we are selling this for only $100.

All goes to CMHR.

I just know you could use every bit of it,,,your horses deserve a wonderful Christmas present,,,or your secret santa,,,tada, shopping done!!!

But we have TWO!

The first two people to give $100 to the CMHR Mission will receive the surprise of a lifetime for you and your mini!!!

Just post on here you would like the gift bucket from Lisa,,,and it's yours!! If by snail mail, please let us know.

Lisa, thank you again for all of your kindness,,,what a great friend!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 20, 2010)

*Hi all been a little under the weather this week. Must be all that snow I had to trudge thru to get to the mailbox!!! *






* I wanted to come on and thank you all for your wonderful support of the rescues!*

*Lisa, thank you so much for coming thru for CMHR each year as you do. You are amazing!! Can't wait to see the buckets and what is in them. I just know it will be great and 2 of them WOW!! *






* We are coming down to the wire on this years mission.. Again, I'm hoping that we get to the $4000.00 we so desperately need for the horses. We are now coming into winter and this is the hardest time of the year for the horses. We will do all we can to help these horses and any that will come in to rescue.*

*Thank you again. You are all very much appreciated! *


----------



## ruffian (Nov 20, 2010)

I would LOVE a bucket full o' goodies from Ozark. Am I one of the first 2? I can paypal


----------



## Gini (Nov 20, 2010)

ruffian said:


> I would LOVE a bucket full o' goodies from Ozark. Am I one of the first 2? I can paypal


I believe you are.....


----------



## O So (Nov 20, 2010)

If this surprise bucket would be good for a single horse owner, I would like to be number 2 if it's not to late! If it would be better for a multiple horse owner, I would like to pass on it and give one of those people the chance though!

Thanks

Kim


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2010)

Ruffian,,,,,,YES YOU ARE!!!!!!! CONTRATS!!!!!!

ONE MORE TO GIVE AWAY!!!!

Lisa puts together an awesome surprise!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruffian (Nov 20, 2010)

Paypal sent !! Can't wait for my surprise!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2010)

KIM,,,,,,IT WOULD BE GREAT FOR YOU!!!!!!

THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!

Enjoy ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## O So (Nov 20, 2010)

Frankie said:


> KIM,,,,,,IT WOULD BE GREAT FOR YOU!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!
> 
> Enjoy ladies!!!!!!!


Ok, I will Paypal money!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 20, 2010)

*ARE WE READY FOR ANOTHER TOTAL?????????? This total doesn't count any of the posting for what we are thankful for.*

* *

*Here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*











* $3571.00 *


----------



## O So (Nov 20, 2010)

Gini said:


> * :BananaHappy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2010)

WHAT AN AWESOME TOTAL WITH JUST UNDER A WEEK TO GO!

But,,,I do have some bad news. Sorry to say Gini may be wrong,,,got a number or two switched around, or just forgot the three's,,,maybe her calculator is broke?

Orrrrrrr maybe she just doesn't know what I have in my back pocket for the next week.





Sooooooooooooo,,,with all in agreement, mainly because it's just darn right better,,,

we have a new, updated goal for this year!!

Why? One of the worse economic winters we have had in a long time.

We have tons of generous folks and we have only begun to tap that!

First and foremost,,,we do NOT want to turn away that first horse.

So, since you all have been just beyond the best,,,,and I truly mean that.

Our goal for 2010,,,,,,,,,$5,333.00

The 5 is for half the year, 2010,,,,,the three 3's, is for the $3 Mission.

Ok,,,it has some to do with my stubborness.

Wow, how many organizations change their goal UP, because they are just having a good drive!!!

Ok all you guys,,,WE CAN MAKE THIS!!!!

Who's in?????

Show your support!!!

Don't make me wrong,,,I'm really bad at that!!!

WE CAN DO THIS!!

$5,333.00

$5,333.00

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH MORE TO COME!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2010)

Well,,,,Lisa said, those just went way to fast,,,,a new record, both went in under 2 minutes!!

Some may have not been able to hit reply, fast enough.

So lets give them a chance as well!!

Thank you again soooo much Lisa!!

WE HAVE ONE MORE SURPRISE BUCKET!!!!

$100 Donation to CMHR gets you an awesome surprise bucket supplied by the wonderful folks at Ozark Mountain Tack!!!!!

I'm guessing you better hit reply pretty quick!!

First one gets the last surprise bucket with all you need for your mini!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2010)

THE OFFICIAL COUNTDOWN HAS BEGUN


















We only need: $1762 more

We only have: 5 days to go

Piece of cake!!!!!

If I were going to count on any group in the world to get it done, if would 100% be this group!

Watch for more to come!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh, Gini, don't be upset,,,,,I'll get you a new adding machine





Whooooooooo hoooooooooo I love the last week!!!

It's just like the Make A Wish Foundation, making a mini's dreams come true!


----------



## bfogg (Nov 20, 2010)

Will be sending in my mission donation for $50.00

I am so glad we have this to remind us to give to this wonderful rescue made up of some of the most caring people on the planet.

Hugs'to all.

Bonnie


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2010)

To donate is really pretty easy.

You can pay by paypal by going to the CMHR website at http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/ and hitting the paypal button on the first page, down on the left.

Or you can use regular mail and send it to Gini Acton, Treasurer

16340 N Coronado View RD

Tucson, AZ 85739


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Bonnie so very much for all you do for so so many!!!

Prints sends her best!!!


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 20, 2010)

Is it to late for that 3rd bucket? If not, I will take it!

Liz


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2010)

GO LIZ, GO LIZ, GO-GO-GO LIZ!!!!

Enjoy your wonderful surprises!!!!!!

You have the 3rd one.

Sorry, all Ozark Gifts are now taken.

Thank you again Lisa for your committment to CMHR!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2010)

And just like that,

we now only need $1612 more to reach our goal!!!!!!

5 days to go!!!!!

Still have a member paying $1 for you to post what you are thankful for,,,until noon Sunday.

It's being given for you, just share what you are thankful for!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 20, 2010)

Frankie said:


> Oh, Gini, don't be upset,,,,,I'll get you a new adding machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*LOL Carolyn... Darn adding machine!!!!*


----------



## O So (Nov 20, 2010)

I am thankful that I found O So the horse of coarse!

I am thankful for finding LB Forums!! They have helped a lot with raising my new friend!

I am thankful for CMHR! Without them, these poor minis would be much worse off!!





I am thankful for my hubby for letting me have all my animals! I have a zoo! LOL

Sure hope we were supposed to put our thanks in one thread!!


----------



## O So (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, with a whole week left and that little of an amount to raise! I think it can be done easily!!!! I know I will contribute more when I get more funds!!

On a side note. If you guy's ever need help with getting a rescue out of a bad spot in the Sacramento area, let me know! I can't house one but I can go with people to help get it. I could even haul one if need be. It would have to be in my VW Bus, which is my mini hauler, but I can help if need be!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 20, 2010)

O So said:


> Wow, with a whole week left and that little of an amount to raise! I think it can be done easily!!!! I know I will contribute more when I get more funds!!
> 
> Thank you Kim!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gini (Nov 20, 2010)

O So said:


> Wow, with a whole week left and that little of an amount to raise! I think it can be done easily!!!! I know I will contribute more when I get more funds!!
> 
> On a side note. If you guy's ever need help with getting a rescue out of a bad spot in the Sacramento area, let me know! I can't house one but I can go with people to help get it. I could even haul one if need be. It would have to be in my VW Bus, which is my mini hauler, but I can help if need be!!



*Thank you Kim!*

* *

*Gini*


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Nov 20, 2010)

My mini donkey Orville insist that I do another bucket. He is on the front cover of our new 2011 catalog so he pretty well gets what he wants. So there is one more surpise bucket from Ozark for a $100 donation to CHMR. I guess you need to let Gini or Frankie know - this is news to them also. I was just doing my nightime check when Orville insisted on talking to me.

Orville said we need to do more - so here goes. For every order (no mater the size) that we get between now and Christmas that references CMHR in the comments section online or over the phone we will donate $5.

www.minitack.com

888-775-6446

Thanks for all of your great support - this is such a worthy cause !!

Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas !!!!


----------



## O So (Nov 20, 2010)

LisaB Ozark said:


> My mini donkey Orville insist that I do another bucket. He is on the front cover of our new 2011 catalog so he pretty well gets what he wants. So there is one more surpise bucket from Ozark for a $100 donation to CHMR. I guess you need to let Gini or Frankie know - this is news to them also. I was just doing my nightime check when Orville insisted on talking to me.
> 
> Orville said we need to do more - so here goes. For every order (no mater the size) that we get between now and Christmas that references CMHR in the comments section online or over the phone we will donate $5.
> 
> ...


I'll go check out your store!! THanks for the tip!!


----------



## REO (Nov 20, 2010)

Lisa, you're awesome!






Kim, go to Lisa's online store and see for yourself. Email Lisa & I know she'll help you with your needs!


----------



## O So (Nov 20, 2010)

Gotchya Robin, Thanks!!! I will do that!!


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 20, 2010)

Lisa - too bad its Mini bucket - does it work for ponies too? I am thinking of Ten here, he finally found his forever home after it seemed like a very long time with CMHR.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2010)

WOW,,,,thanks so much Lisa!!

We still have one surprise bucket left from Ozark Mountain Tack,,,FILLED with all your mini will ever need!!

Just $100 puts this surprise on your doorstep!!

You may pay by snail mail, just post here you would like the surprise and the donation is coming by US PostalService.

Just want to make sure you know you can still use the mail.

We also still have the, thankful for, match still going until noon today.

All you have to do is post what you are thankful for this year and a member is donating $1 for each post. I need to go back through and add it up, but it sure is adding up.

See, even a $1 makes a difference and adds up to so much more.





We are only asking for $3 for this Mission. Yes, some have given more, we all do what we can, but we hope each one can make a difference by just giving their $3.

I can't believe how fast this times goes by,,,we are down to just 4 days!!!


----------



## Mulligans Run (Nov 21, 2010)

$100.00 just sent in honor of my father, Larry Hale. He loved our miniatures and he would love this cause. Best wishes!!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 21, 2010)

I have to pop in every now and then just to thank all the wonderful folks! You are all the best!









Your donations help us to help horses that come in looking like this:






to go on and look like this! Of course with our wonderful foster home that has provided a safe, loving place!






We were able to provide this special boy with his much needed eye surgery






This is just one example of how your donations help these little horses.











Connie Parr

Chances Mini Horse Rescue President


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2010)

Heather, thank you so much for your support,,,what a great dad!!

I hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful Sunday, and until noon take the time to post what you are thankful for,,,a $1 donation will be made in your name by a forum member!!

Connie, thank you for posting, it is nice to see where our $3 goes toward.

This is all just a small way to help all of you to continue to do great work for many horses in need!

Thanks to all who have donated and to all at CMHR who carry on with this wonderful cause!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 21, 2010)

*WOW Lisa, THANK YOU!** Please give Orville some extra treats from the rescue horses in CMHR. You all are fantastic!*

*Heather, the last bucket is your's.... Thank you again for your support!*

* *

*4 more days to go and this years $3.00 Mission of Thanks ends. I'm now hoping that Carolyn's goal is met. You can see in the picture Connie posted, where some of your donations go. Rockett (formerly Pea Eye) was first rescued a few years ago by another individual. He was again rescued, and came to us looking like the first picture. This is one of the older boys that came into CMHR. What a wonderful ending to Rocketts story! He was adopted by his foster and will spend the rest of his days on her farm with good feed, medical care and loads of love.*

* *

*THANK YOU ONE AND ALL!!!!!*


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2010)

Orville said we need to do more - so here goes. For every order (no mater the size) that we get between now and Christmas that references CMHR in the comments section online or over the phone we will donate $5.

www.minitack.com

888-775-6446

The above is from Lisa at Ozark Mountain Tack.

I sure hope many take advantage of her offer, so while you buy, you will be helping CMHR

Thanks Lisa and Orville so much for you wonderful offer!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 21, 2010)

*Hi Carolyn here is another one of the items up for auction. I am only showing the halter but there is also a lead to match. It's a mini size halter... The halter shows black but in reality it is a beautiful chocolate brown. These are very nice quality halters and leads and are made in the USA. The 1st $45.00 + $4.95 postage for a total of $49.95 will help the rescue horses and youll get this beautiful halter and lead. *


----------



## Mocha (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone -

It has been heartwarming to watch the generous donations pouring into Chances! I was so happy to hear that "Ten", the pony colt we purchased along with 10 minis during the 'Valentine Rescue' of 2008 has finally found a forever home. The poor little guy, in his terror, had glommed onto one of the mini stallions, and we just could not leave him behind. So, for $10, he was ours! And old Pea Eye, now Rocket, is finally in a forever home and getting the care he deserves. If anyone remembers Golden Girl from that group, this senior citizen made her way to New Hampshire 2 and a half years ago, and is thriving in a wonderful home.

The Northeast Miniature Horse Club has $1200 for Chances. It is on its way.

Our Executive Board voted unanimously to allocate this donation from our Rescue Fund, and I am happy to present it on their behalf. Our club members are very generous supporters of our rescue activities and of rescue work for all minis, nationwide.

Thank you, Chances, for the incredible work that you do!

Cindy Moses, Rescue Committee Chair

Northeast Miniature Horse Club

www.northeastminis.org


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

HaaaaaaaaaaaaaaHoooooooooooooooooo!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Northeast Miniature Horse Club!!!!!

Yhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhwhoooooooooooooooo!!!

Thank you Cindy!!!!!

Thank you to all their members!!!!!!!

Whoooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo!!!

WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 21, 2010)

We need a new total!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2010)

We have a beautiful set of Christmas pillow cases handmade and donated by Chanab!!

Thank you so very much!

It's about that time of year and they will look great on any pillow!!

Handmade, especially for you!!

The first $15 donated to the CMHR Mission will receive this wonderful holiday item.

Please post and let us know,,,paypal or US Mail.






The above halter

is still avaliable as well


----------



## horsefeather (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh My Goodness!! Thank you to the Northeast Miniature Horse Club!!! What a wonderful thing to do. And thanks to all the others who donated and/or donated money.

Lisa, you are just the best. You have a huge heart a we all appreciate all that you have done and are doing!

Pam


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2010)

We are about to make this THE best Sunday in Mission history!






Usually Sunday's are not the greatest!!

This will for sure PUT US OVER THE TOP!!

We have a DOUBLE MATCH!!

That is right, we have a very special forum member, very special to me, who would like to double your money!! I can't tell you how much this lady has meant to me, would love to say who, but will honor her request. She is an awesome miniature owner, breeder, and most of all friend.

So, you donate, she will double your donation!

If you give $25, she will give $50,,,if you give $10, she will give $20!!

This is up to $250 by you.

In other words,,,we will take the match donations up to $250, and she will double it and give $500,,,is there any easier way to get a total of $750.

This is where your $3, $5, $10 becomes worth so much more!!!

She will do this up to the end of the mission, Thanksgiving Day if needed. But knowing all of you, I don't think it will take that long.

Heeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeee we go!!!!

We can't let this one get away!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 21, 2010)

Blondie just pointed out that she needs a new halter. She says she, Betsy and Sydney have discussed it, and they have agreed to pool their winnings from the fair (three first places; each in a class of one




)to get her one. That comes to $45, I'll gladly make up the difference for such a generous thought.


----------



## Gini (Nov 21, 2010)

* Here is the current total.. ARE YOU ALL READY?? REALLY READY???*

* *

* *

* *

*OH MY GOODNESS!!!! *




















* *

*WOW CAROLYN ARE YOU SITTING DOWN??????? YOU BETTER BE!!!!!!*

* *

* *

* *

*WITHOUT THE POSTING OF WHAT WE ARE THANKFUL FOR OR THE HALTER AND LEAD WE NOW HAVE A TOTAL OF************************************************

* *










*$4971.00*


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 21, 2010)

Frankie said:


> We are about to make this THE best Sunday in Mission history!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will donate $50.00. Sending via paypal now.





Liz


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2010)

Liz,,,each time I see you have posted, I get an instant smile. Because I know you are stepping in to help yet again. Mission after mission you are here for us and from my heart, you are greatly appreciated. Many at CMHR are thankful you have a heart of gold and kindness I wish to duplicate. Know that so many miniature horses across this country are safe tonight, because they have you as a special friend.

Thank you Liz


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Nov 21, 2010)

Will the 4 people who got the Ozark baskets please let me know what size horses they have, what size they are and what their favorite color is. That will definitely make your baskets more personable. Thanks so much for giving so much to CMHR.

Somehow I missed "Ten" the pony that was rescued. After discussing the situation with "Guido" my shetland gelding he felt that we had left out the ponies - sorry guys !!! If someone will let me know what size he is and where he is we will send him a blanket for Christmas.

We had an excellent sermon this morning at Cowboy Church - it was on the difference between thanksgiving and thankskeeping. This forum defintely is about thanksgiving. Just look at how a lot of little givings can turn into such a huge giving and how many minis and ponies we save and help.

Once again - you are all awesome !!!

Lisa - Ozark


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2010)

Gosh Lisa you have done so much, how generous to even let them choose their own color and to make the surprise just right for them. You have gone above and beyond for CMHR again.

We wish you and your family the very best of Thanksgivings!

Many times you hear the phrase, just what is the world coming to,,,I reflect back to the wonderful people on this forum and think,,,it's still doing pretty darn good.

Thank you to all!! I am so proud to be even in a small way associated with some wonderful people.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so amazed at the total today and all of the wonderful supporters of CMHR. Cindy and Lisa, thank you for your generous contributions!! You ladies are amazing. 





 

~Shannon


----------



## REO (Nov 21, 2010)

WHOOOO!!!!!

This will be the best one EVER! So many ANGELS giving!

THANK YOU!!!!!

This Thanksgiving as I give thanks, I will give Thanks for all of you who gave!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 22, 2010)

A double match!! thats great! I snail mailed my donation to Gini last week...I had to add a late fee B/C the horses said so!! but hearing we have a double match I better dig deeper again. Lets do $25.00 each for the 2 fillies ( I have high hopes ) that I am planning on in June!!

P.S. Gini, I know I left the other check blank....I wasnt sure, do I make this one out to Chances,C.M.H.R. or who/what?

Lisa,besides the fact that you guys have great products and even better customer service, knowing how much you have done to help with CMHR mission, makes me want to order even more stuff from Ozark!! What a wonderful way to thank your mini customers!! My hats off to you!!

Thanks too, to the wonderful person who is doubling our donations....is it hard to walk around with those big wings








Happy Thanksgiving To All

heidi


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2010)

LittleRibbie said:


> A double match!! thats great! I snail mailed my donation to Gini last week...I had to add a late fee B/C the horses said so!! but hearing we have a double match I better dig deeper again. Lets do $25.00 each for the 2 fillies ( I have high hopes ) that I am planning on in June!!
> 
> P.S. Gini, I know I left the other check blank....I wasnt sure, do I make this one out to Chances,C.M.H.R. or who/what?
> 
> ...


*Hi Heidi*

*Please make all checks out to CMHR. I filled it in for you*

*with CMHR prior to depositing. Thank you so much for your generous donation.*


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2010)

*I will be sitting down this week prior to Thanksgiving and writing all thank you notes to all that have donated..*

*We appreciate everyone’s generosity especially with the times being so hard on everyone. Again we thank all our Donors and supporters, our wonderful foster homes, I want to thank Carolyn for doing this fantastic $3.00 Mission of Thanks each year. Being a part of this each year with Carolyn has been a really awesome experience. Even tho I am treasurer of this great rescue it brings me out of a shell so to speak. I am willing to do anything and everything for these rescue horses.*

*This includes embarrassing myself. *





*On that note my horses say I've embarrassed them with the horses on the other properties around us, that I need to donate for each of them. Brother! I embarrass them! sheesh*

*Oh well, they say they'll go on strike if I don't put at least $25.00 in for each of them. My donation is going to be a total of $125.00. Since I’m going to look at a mare in foal this afternoon. They have all told me if I bring her home I’ll have to double this.*

* *

*For now it will be the $125.00 donation *


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 22, 2010)

Frankie said:


> Everybody NEEDS something, everybody has something,,,you may have looked near and far, and it may just be on the forum, just ask and put in a bid!!!!!!


I need a pair of bumper spurs (with the straps) for my lazy horse  I bid $20


----------



## REO (Nov 22, 2010)

Any new total today Gini??




:BananaHappy


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2010)

* Today's new total is including the matches is *











 







*$5435.00 *


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 22, 2010)

*WOW!!!! We have passed Carolyn's goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## REO (Nov 23, 2010)

*WHOOO HOOOO!!!!*


----------



## Marty (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you all so very much from my heart for doing what you can. We saved a lot of hungry and hurt horses this year, and about 5 of them were pregnant mares in dire straights. Its been a tough road. For those that are not able to donate at this time, please do not feel bad as many are feeling the crunch out there and its very understandable that you need every dime for your own animals. We just as much appreciate your vote of confidence and a kind word which is priceless to us. We honestly do our very best to help every horse we possibly can. Many thanks for being the beautiful people you are. Have a very wonderful and safe Thanksgiving holiday. Remember, please do not let anyone drink and drive. Love to all.

I just finished making our 2010 Christmas presentation I would like to share:


----------



## REO (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm sorry I was only able to bring in $51 this year. I wanted to do more





But maybe fortune will smile on me and let me give a little more later.

From my heart, thank you to all who gave! From $1 to $1000!

BLESS YOU ALL!


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 23, 2010)

Beautiful Video!


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2010)

*Hi Carolyn*

*We have just 2 more days left on this years "$3.00 Mission of Thanks".... While we have gone beyond what you predicted *



* we still have 2 more day's until the end. I would love to see us go higher especially with the last match we have. My family donated say $50.00. That $50.00 will be worth an additional $100.00 match for a total of $150.00 to CMHR right?? WOW that's an awesome offer from this secret supporter!!! Your $5.00 donation will be matched with an additional $10.00 for a total of $15.00 to CMHR....*

*Unbelievable that this year that we surpassed all Mission of Thanks donations and we aren't done we still have 2 more days.*

* *

*At this time I would like to thank you one and all for helping us each year with this wonderful Mission drive that Carolyn started years ago. All donations are truly appreciated! *



* This fund raiser gives us the push we need to help get the horses thru the winter. You all know how expensive vet care, farrier, supplements that they may need is. You all are helping to provide all that for them.*

*MaryLou, thank you and the moderators for letting us do this each year. You are wonderful in your support of CMHR! *


----------



## Connie P (Nov 23, 2010)

This is an UNBELIEVABLE total! WOWEE! Thank you just never seems enough, but THANK YOU! You have no idea how many horses can be helped with these funds. Bless you one and all! Huge thanks to each and every single person. Whether you donated 3.00 or offered to match funds and every amount in between - WE THANK YOU! The horses will be safe from harm all because of all of you!












Connie Parr

Chances Mini Horse Rescue President


----------



## REO (Nov 23, 2010)

I pledge $10! If that is matched, then that's $20 and a total of $71 for me and that makes me feel GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2010)

REO said:


> I pledge $10! If that is matched, then that's $20 and a total of $71 for me and that makes me feel GREAT!!!!!


Robin

I think your $10.00 will be matched $20.00 for your $10.00 for a total of $30.00. Which means your total is $81.00 right?


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2010)

*Carolyn*

*We just received these donations thru paypal for this wonderful match.*

* *

*$10.00 USD from Felicia Wimmer*

*$25.00 USD from Jessi Wible*

*$5.00 USD from Chris Smith*


----------



## REO (Nov 23, 2010)

My goal was $100!

*Ok make my $10 into $12 and I donate another SHOW BOW to the first person that donates $15 to CMHR!*

I hope someone grabs it! That would make my goal for giving!

I'd be SO happy!!!

Aprox. 4" x 6". No photos can capture how gorgeous this is! It is a shimmery material with tiny sequins! It is classy and will add some sparkle to any outfit!

Your choice of color and with or without white or black net!

GREEN

BLACK

FUSHIA

RED

SILVER

TURQUOISE

GOLD

BLUE

PURPLE


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 23, 2010)

REO said:


> My goal was $100!
> 
> *Ok make my $10 into $12 and I donate another SHOW BOW to the first person that donates $15 to CMHR!*
> 
> ...



I got the first one she made and it is truly beautiful. Much prettier than the photo. If you show and have longer hair, this is almost an essential hair ornament. Just finishes your show attire.

Angie


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 23, 2010)

I will go make a $25 dollar donation right now. Is the show bow still avalible?


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2010)

topnotchminis said:


> I will go make a $25 dollar donation right now. Is the show bow still avalible?



Yes it is. Please pick your color....





Gini


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 23, 2010)

Gini said:


> Yes it is. Please pick your color....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black would be great. Thank you all so much for what you do. I wish I could give more.


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2010)

Carolyn here is another match

Joan Blackburn donated $25.00


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 23, 2010)

That is actually me. The paypal in under my Moms name.


----------



## REO (Nov 23, 2010)

WHOOOO!!! Thank you! That put me over the top!!!

Topnotch, email me at [email protected]

So I can make and get your bow out to you!!!!


----------



## LindaL (Nov 23, 2010)

I didn't want to forget before it was over, but just sent in $36.00 via Paypal!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, wow and holy cow WOW!!!!

Sorry for the MIA the last 2 days, my 17 year old was in a wreck on Sunday evening. For those who knew and were asking, thank you, he is doing fine. Mostly shaken up, and his pride hurt as his car did not fair as well.

BUT, again we are thankful as like most accidents, it could have been much worse.

I am just over whelmed how the mission has been strong from the first day to today. Somewhat disappointed as each year I have had to go hunt down a few friends to help us reach our goal and I didn't this year. With a few friends, it was almost the fun part of it!!

This year we have had more people donated, more people donate more money, and more people consistantly come back to the thread to see if there were more they could do to help. To me you are ALL simply amazing. Times do not seem to be easy for anyone, but wonderful people, with very kind hearts make those times easier to deal with. You all have done that and so much more for so many little horses.

I wish I could meet each one of you and shake your hand and say, you are much appreciated and it is an honor to know you for your actions you put forward in life, and for, walking the walk!!

You are just the best! Thank you each and every one!


----------



## REO (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm SO glad your son is ok Carolyn! I've been waiting for you to come back on & say how he is! Sorry about his car though.

I'd love to see a new total Gini! When you have time


----------



## REO (Nov 23, 2010)

Dana! Here is your pin!

I mixed the clays and made it all by hand!

It's 2.75" tall. It's gorgeous in person!

Here's your stallion THUMPER!






Thank you for buying it and helping me raise money for CMHR!


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2010)

*Carolyn I'm sorry your son had the accident. So very happy he is ok. Car's can be replaced but lives cannot.*

* *

*Carolyn are you ready for another total??? Really ready everyone?????*

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *

* *







































* *













*$5843.00*


----------



## wwminis (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2010)

REO said:


> Dana! Here is your pin!
> 
> I mixed the clays and made it all by hand!
> 
> ...



Robin it's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 23, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> I need a pair of bumper spurs (with the straps) for my lazy horse  I bid $20


I might have a pair in my tack room. Let me look in the morning.





Liz


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2010)

WOWSER!!!!!!!!!

I can NOT believe time has gone by so fast!!

ONE DAY,,,We have only one day!!!!!!!

Let's keep going,,,it may mean one more horse, one more safe home!!

THANK YOU ALL!!

ONE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwminis (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi ALL,

 Because CMHR has helped several dwarf miniature horses in the past with transport and refering them to us for rescue, Little Bit's Dwarf Miniature Horse Rescue Fund run by Janell Jensen and Bill Chapman and all the members of Little Bit's would like to donate $72.00 to CMHR! 

Gini, you will be getting a check in the snail mail from us! 






Thanks for all you do CMHR

We here at Little Bit's are proud to help

Bill Chapman & Janell Jensen


----------



## Gini (Nov 24, 2010)

wwminis said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Because CMHR has helped several dwarf miniature horses in the past with transport and refering them to us for rescue, Little Bit's Dwarf Miniature Horse Rescue Fund run by Janell Jensen and Bill Chapman and all the members of Little Bit's would like to donate $72.00 to CMHR!
> 
> ...



*Bill and Janell*

*Thank you! This means so much to all of us here at CMHR. Please thank the Little Bit's members for us. It takes everyone in the miniature horse family to help these little horses. Again, THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## Gini (Nov 24, 2010)

*Oh my we have reached the last day of the Mission! Carolyn you are awesome for helping CMHR each year. This is a wonderful fun time for every one here to come on and see what you have up your sleeve for us! *

* *

*In addition to the match we have going on we are adding another one to run beside it. I am going to copy and paste what this special person sent to me.* 

*So how about I put out another challenge. I will match dollar for dollar up to $250.00. *






* I so love CMHR*


----------



## ruffian (Nov 24, 2010)

OH Robin - it's beautiful! I can't wait to get it and show everybody my boy. Thank you so much!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh my, another match!!!!! You guys amaze me each time I come here to see how we're doing and what's going on,,,just amaze me!!

We CAN'T let these matches slip away!!!

We still got a whole day, we can match this one as well!!

Oh what fun it is to ride,,,,,,,,in a mini horse sleigh,,,HEY!!!

thank you so much!!!!!

Tell a friend, tell anyone to come here and help us get every last dollar of the matches!!!

We have matches everywhere,,,just give and a whole lot more will be added!!

Every $1 turns in to much more!!

Thank you alllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 24, 2010)

Frankie, on 16 November 2010 - 06:41 PM, said:

 

dannigirl,,,,,that is it!!

Thanks so much, I will get my donation to CMHR and send you my address. Let me know the shipping cost, I will cover it as well.

THANKS!!!!!!

Everybody NEEDS something, everybody has something,,,you may have looked near and far, and it may just be on the forum, just ask and put in a bid!!!!!!



dannigirl said:


> If you want it first class in a brown envelope, I will cover the shipping and you can just add $1.00 to the donation if you want. If you want it sent priority with tracker, it is something like $4.85 or $4.95 for that. My email is [email protected] and that is my paypal if you want it sent priority. Will get it in the mail as soon as you email me your address.
> 
> Glad I could help this time. Will be watching.



I still haven't heard from you about this. Still have the journal so let me know. Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gini (Nov 24, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Gini (Nov 24, 2010)

dannigirl said:


> Frankie, on 16 November 2010 - 06:41 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2010)

It has been a very emotional week for me. So when Gini sent me the new total and ask me to post it,,,well,,,

I was over whelmed.

It is with great pleasure I announce to you a NEW record for the mission total.





I can't help but think of each and everyone of you, because it is all because of you.

Who would of thought that when I started this 6 years ago, something so simple as asking each member for just $3 would turn in to something so big. You have seen many who have given so much, but we can not forget all of those who give and do not post here of their donation. You are such a big part of an important mission.

So, WITHOUT including the match donations,

our new total for our 2010 $3 Mission of thanks issssssssss,,,,,,,,,,,


























$6,440.00 !!!!!!!!!

I hope each of you who have helped with this mission,,,have a huge smile in your heart!!

That's right,,,six thousand, four hundred, and forty dollars!!!!!

You are all THE best!!

Be a part, we still have a day to go, and matches to meet!!


----------



## Kim (Nov 24, 2010)

Frankie said:


> our new total for our 2010 $3 Mission of thanks issssssssss,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, that is SO close to the nice, even number of $6,500.00 that my horses asked me to donate the additional $60. AND they have convinced me to double that donation if the total donations until this mission is over reach $7000.

Can someone post the paypal link for donations?


----------



## Gini (Nov 24, 2010)

:BananaHappy


----------



## Gini (Nov 24, 2010)

Kim said:


> Oh my, that is SO close to the nice, even number of $6,500.00 that my horses asked me to donate the additional $60. AND they have convinced me to double that donation if the total donations until this mission is over reach $7000.
> 
> Can someone post the paypal link for donations?



*Kim*

*The paypal address for the donations is....*

*[email protected]*


----------



## Connie P (Nov 24, 2010)

I am so very humbled right now. The tears are just flowing. This is truly unbelievable. I don't even know where to begin to thank all of you wonderful people that make it possible for us to continue to help the horses in need. Bless each and every one of you!








Happy Thanksgiving to all! Please know how very thankful we here at CMHR are to EVERY SINGLE one of you and the horses thank you SO VERY MUCH!

Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## Gini (Nov 24, 2010)

*WOW!!! Our new total is...*

* *

* *













*$6500.00*


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll donate $15 for an AMHR 2010 Nationals Tulsa OK Program

if anyone has an extra. Plus pay for the postage


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry to be so late with this, but I guess better late than never. Our ten minis voted to each donate $3 and had me set it up with my bank's electronic payment system so there will be a $30 check sent each month for the next 12 months!! They are all so happy that Max is home from the hospital.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, I know the double your donation check has been mailed, so we will be OVER $7,000. We'll just have to wait and see how much.

JUST HOW AWESOME IS THAT?












Hopefully some will still paypal tomorrow for the other match we have going.

Plus visit Ozarks Black Weekend sale, Lisa is donating $5 for every order she gets until Christmas.

Thank you, thank you to all.

Have the bestest Happy Thanksgiving ever! Because of you, many little horses will see another Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't believe it. This is incredible.

Carolyn, thank you so much for all the hard work you have poured into this fundraiser and for all the beautiful people that have contributed. Remember, for those that could not send a money gift, we appreciate your moral support. There are many times when we who sit on the Board have cases that make us frustrated, upset, crying, have our hands tied, you name it, and just knowing that we have this kind of following and support makes it all worth while. I am so ready to go rescue more horses in trouble!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2010)

Is there any better way to celebrate Thanksgiving than by giving?

You all have celebrated so much, you should feel great on this day of giving!!

This is our last day, the three weeks have gone by so fast, but it has been exciting each and every day. To open this thread each day and to see all who have opened their heart, and pocketbook, has just been remarkable to say the least.

We will ask Gini for a total later in the day, but it will not be our final total as she will have more coming in by mail. So watch for a grand total in the next week or so.

I hope you know I am speaking directly to you when I say, thank you so very much for sharing with so many who would not be here without YOU!

Thank you!!


----------



## Renee (Nov 25, 2010)

My herd got together and asked me to send $25.00 for this very worthwhile cause. They are very thankful and hope this will help.

Renee


----------



## Barbie (Nov 25, 2010)

Better late than never!!! My horses told me they are so happy on this beautiful Thanksgiving Day that they each wanted to donate $5.00. Just sent $25.00 via PayPal. Happy Thanksgiving to all. To all who work so hard for Chance's - my thanks!

Barbie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 25, 2010)

As we are extra grateful this year, Free Spirit Farm is sending *$5* per horse from Bo, who was lucky enough to have a great home his entire life, Spyder, who knew what it was to need to be rescued, Kody, who also knew a less-than-ideal home, and Turbo, that he may never find himself without help when he needs it. And as an extra special bonus my Sheltie puppy Lucy sends $3 because she is grateful she gets to play with her mini friends. Her shelter cat buddy Max and I will each contribute a dollar for an even $25.

Leia


----------



## Gini (Nov 25, 2010)

*I hope all of you are having a **HAPPY THANKSGIVING"!** I just can't believe how fast these 3 weeks have gone by. This has been **the** most exciting 3 weeks for CMHR and the rescues. The miniature horse community is a such a caring group of people and CMHR is blessed to have your support. This is economically hard times for a lot of us right now and CMHR appreciates every donation we have received. Every $1.00 donated helps us with getting the horses ready and into their adoptive homes. CMHR and the Rescues Thank you one and all!*

* *

*The last match has earned donations of $420.00 and our match donor will be matching $250.00 of that.*

* *

*With that match our total without any other matches yet is..... ARE YOU ALL READY????*














*$7195.00*


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow that is wonderful for all the horses that need help. I am sure they all wonder how and why people would treat them like they do. When they only have good and love to give back!

My crew is pledging $36. This is from Frog, Mister, Falcon, DeeDee, Beach Ball, Rio and Charm from the Crabby Chicken Ranch!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to all and once again thank you so so much for all of your generosity and support this year! 











Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2010)

Standing ovation for you all!!!















Happy, happy thanksgiving!

You have made a difference, one horse at a time! That is all we can ask for, and again you have come through. I so look forward to seeing all the horse this makes a difference to.

Gosh, now what do I do tomorrow? Oh yeah, go to work at 4:00 a.m.

So glad this thread provided me the opportunity to meet some more wonderful people.

Will see you soon!!


----------



## Kim (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't stop counting yet! I said I'd double my donation if the total amount donated reached $7000 so I just sent another $60 via paypal. Thanks to you all for all your hard work for these poor, neglected horses.


----------



## Gini (Nov 25, 2010)

*Again, Thank you all for the best $3.00 Mission ever!! *





*Kim thank you. I will add it to the final total.....*


----------



## Connie P (Nov 26, 2010)

A huge standing ovation to Carolyn and Gini for paying close attention to this thread and for taking care of the 3.00 Mission Of Thanks once again for CMHR!









You ladies can sleep well tonight knowing that your help has provided a safe environment for many many horses.








Thank you immenesely to every single person who has helped and also to all that help in other ways. You are all very special people!





Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## Gini (Nov 26, 2010)

*Someone asked me for a total of what we have received by midnight so here I am again. I promise this will be the last total until I get everything in. You are all the Best!!!!! *



* :yeah *














*$7631.00*


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 26, 2010)

Yahoo!!! Way to go everyone!! The total is getting real close to $10 000! Give all of those sweet little horsies a kiss from me!!! Yippee!!


----------

